# OT > Offtopic >  Yhdys sanat ja oikeinkirjoitus

## bussifriikki

Tänään näin jälleen kerran pariinkin otteeseen yhdyssanavirheitä. Prismassa luki jumboscreenillä viihde elektroniikka, ja jossain esitteessä näin ajan vietto mahdollisuudet, erikseen kirjoitettuina.

Viimeisen vuoden aikana olen huomannut äsken mainittujen virheiden kaltaisen kirjoitustavan yleistyvän kovaa vauhtia. Joka päivä näkee jossain jonkin tekstin ihan väärin kirjoitettuna. Olenko ainoa, jota nuo yhdyssanavirheet häiritsevät?

----------


## Prompter

Ei, et ole ainoa ketä ne häiritsevät. Olen pannut merkille, että varsinkin Tokmanni-ketjun myymälöissä (Robinhoodit sun muut) näkee erittäin huonoa oikeinkirjoitusosaamista (tai vaan yleistä huolimattomuutta?). Seuraavanlaiset esimerkit eivät olisi myymälän hintalapuissa ollenkaan tavattomia.

KARKKIKATU IRTOM
AKEISET

PHILIPS PARRANAJ
OKONE

Ihmetyttää vaan, että mikä kone näitä suoltaa ulos, eikö niitä edes tarkisteta ennen kuin ne laitetaan esille  :Very Happy:

----------


## Compact

> Tänään näin jälleen kerran pariinkin otteeseen yhdyssanavirheitä. Prismassa luki jumboscreenillä viihde elektroniikka, ja jossain esitteessä näin ajan vietto mahdollisuudet, erikseen kirjoitettuina.
> 
> Viimeisen vuoden aikana olen huomannut äsken mainittujen virheiden kaltaisen kirjoitustavan yleistyvän kovaa vauhtia. Joka päivä näkee jossain jonkin tekstin ihan väärin kirjoitettuna. Olenko ainoa, jota nuo yhdyssanavirheet häiritsevät?


Minua ihmetyttää forumin "kehittämishankkeiden" osiossa ns. sivistyssanojen eli ulkomaankielisten sanojen enenevä käyttö. Kirjoittajilla ei ole muka tietoa siitä, mitä kulloinenkin päivänselvä, esim. englantilainen sana on suomeksi. 

Viisaita miehiä kuitenkin ollaan, mutta sana ei ole vielä täysin hallussa; antaa vain kehnon kuvan yritelmille.

----------


## Albert

Vanhaan hyvään aikaan koulussa opetettiin, että jos sanojen väliin ei mahdu luontevasti adjektiivi, on kyseessä yhdyssana.
Siis esimerkiksi _makuu vanha vaunu_ ei ole suomea, jolloin makuuvaunu on todellakin yhdyssana. Tämä on hyvä muistisääntö.

Liekö pätemisen tarvetta tuo sivistyssanojen viljely? Automaattinen esimerkiksi on suomeksi _itsetoiminen_. Käyttäkäämme omaa kieltämme.

(Pätemisen tarvetta ei ole yhdyssana, koska väliin sopii adjektiivi sulavasti; _pätemisen typerää tarvetta_.) :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Minua ihmetyttää forumin "kehittämishankkeiden" osiossa ns. sivistyssanojen eli ulkomaankielisten sanojen enenevä käyttö. Kirjoittajilla ei ole muka tietoa siitä, mitä kulloinenkin päivänselvä, esim. englantilainen sana on suomeksi. 
> 
> Viisaita miehiä kuitenkin ollaan, mutta sana ei ole vielä täysin hallussa; antaa vain kehnon kuvan yritelmille.


"Forumin"? Tarkoitat varmaan torin tai aukion?

Kuinka pitkälle mielestäsi pitää kielen historiassa palata, että sanaa on hyväksyttävää käyttää? Yllättyisit, jos ottaisit selvää, kuinka moni sana omastakin kirjoituksestasi on lainasana eli on ollut aikanaan "ns. sivistyssana".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Liekö pätemisen tarvetta tuo sivistyssanojen viljely? Automaattinen esimerkiksi on suomeksi _itsetoiminen_. Käyttäkäämme omaa kieltämme.


Ei, vaan se on juuri sitä omaa kieltämme. Tietyille ilmaisuille vakiintuu vierasperäinen sana, jonka käyttö on täysin selvää suomea. Sivistyssanoja käytetään, koska ne täsmällisesti ilmaisevat, mistä puhutaan. Niille ei vain ole muutakaan suomenkielistä vastinetta, jota voisi korvaavasti käyttää. Sille ei vain voi mitään, jos esim. markkinoinnin alalla niitä suomenkielisiä vastineita ei synny. Siksi pitää puhua nichestä, franchisingista ja segmentistä. Se on sen alan normaalia kieltä, ei todellakaan pätemistä. Ja vaikka tämä onkin joukkoliikennefoorumi, kun täällä puhutaan markkinointiin liittyvistä asioista, pitää käyttää markkinoinnin normaaleja ilmaisuja.

Vai puhutaanko teillä kotona näköradiosta? Voiko siitäkään puhua, kun radiokaan ei ole suomea? Televisiohan on ihan hirvittävän epäsuomenkielinen sana. Miten kukaan sellaista ymmärtää kukaan muu kuin sähkötekniikan diplomi-insinöörit?

Kieli muuttuu. Kannattaa vain hyväksyä se ja yrittää pysyä mukana. Maailma muuttuu, ja muuttuvan maailman asioille tarvitaan uusia ilmaisuja.

Tämä ei toki tarkoita, etteikö selkeään ja yksinkertaiseen ilmaisuun kannattaisi aina pyrkiä. Mutta valitettavasti se synnyttäisi vain enemmän väärinymmärryksiä, jos vaikka niche-sanan tilalle pitäisi keksiä joku ilmaisu, jota kukaan muu ei ole ikinä kuullutkaan.

Jolle sivistyssanoja ymmärrä, kannattaa sitten vain googlettaa, mitä ne tarkoittavat.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tietyille ilmaisuille vakiintuu vierasperäinen sana, jonka käyttö on täysin selvää suomea.


Näin se vaan taitaa olla. Suomenkieli muuttuu fingelskaksi, englannin ja suomen sekasotkuksi. Jossa googlataan, loudataan, seivataan, printataan, surffataan netissä jne. Kuten edellä, tietotekniikka tuo läjäpäin englanninkielisiä sanoja, joiden kautta itse asiassa meidän arkikielemme ajautuu kohti yleismaailmallista slangia, kun kaikissa muissakin kielissä käy samalla lailla.

Eikä tämä näy pelkästään sanoissa, vaan myös kielen rakenteessa. Yhdyssanojen osaamattomuus on sitä, sillä englanninkielessä ei pääsääntöisesti ole yhdyssanoja. Eli se asia tulee sieltä. Sieltä on tullut myös pisteen käyttö desimaalipilkun sijasta sekä nurin päin oleva edeltävä lainausmerkki. Jälkimmäinen siksi, että käytetään tietokoneohjelmien kansallistamattomia jenkkiversioita. Usein varmaan sen vuoksi, että niitä voi ladata laittomasti internetistä, kansallistettuja ei.

Itse olen ollut konservatiivi kielen käytössä. Kun tein toimittajan töitä, pyrin aina käyttämään suomenkielisiä ilmaisuja engalnninkielisille lainasanoille. Mutta usein oli niin, että sellainen kieli alkoi tuntua jo hölmöltä. Ja alkoi myös olla syytä epäillä, ymmärtävätkö lukijatkaan sitä, että käytetään heille vieraita sanoja tuttujen lainasanojen sijasta. IBM yritti myös aikanaan pitää tiukasti kiinni suomenkielestä ja keksi itse suomennoksia termeille, joille ei ollut suomenkielistä sanaa. IBM-kieli hullunkuriselta vaikuttikin, kun vielä usein kävi niin, että kielitoimisto vahvisti jonkin muun suomennoksen kuin IBM:n käyttämän. Eli oli yleisin lainasana, toisiksi yleisin kielitoimiston vahvistama suomennos ja sitten IBM:n oma suomennos.

Ei tämä kielen muuttuminen ole mikään uusi asia. Ei tarvi kuin lukea 1900-luvun alun lehtiä tai kirjoja, niin kieli on niissä aivan erilaista. Meidän mielestä se ei ole kunnon suomea, mutta varmaan sen aikaiset ihmiset vastustivat sitä suomea, joka meidän mielestä olisi nyt oikeata ja tämä uusi on väärää. Aikaisemmin oli käsittääkseni tiukempi kielipolitiikka ja yritettiin vakiinnuttaa lainasanojen sijaan käännöksiä. Nykyään ei taideta enää yrittääkään, kun se on käynyt kansainvälistymisen ja erityisesti internetin vuoksi mahdottomaksi. Kun monilla aloilla opetuskin on vaihtunut englanninkieliseksi.

Antero

----------


## mv

> IBM yritti myös aikanaan pitää tiukasti kiinni suomenkielestä ja keksi itse suomennoksia termeille, joille ei ollut suomenkielistä sanaa.


Juu, ei niinkään kauan sitten (v. 2003) eräässä selaimella käytettävässä IBM-tuotteessa oli refresh-napissa teksti "Verestys".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nykyään ei taideta enää yrittääkään, kun se on käynyt kansainvälistymisen ja erityisesti internetin vuoksi mahdottomaksi.


Paitsi eräs hölmö helsinkiläinen sanomalehti, joka kovin yritti lanseerata (ei, lanseerauksellekaan ei ole täsmällistä suomenkielistä vastinetta) termin "sormitietokone". Eihän sellaista nyt kukaan oikeasti ota käyttöön, kun pädi ja tabletti kelpaavat jo puhekielessä ja taulutietokone yleiskielessä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:19 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:07 ----------




> Ei tämä kielen muuttuminen ole mikään uusi asia. Ei tarvi kuin lukea 1900-luvun alun lehtiä tai kirjoja, niin kieli on niissä aivan erilaista.


Niin, ja koko suomen kielestä muutenkin ehkä muutama kymmenen sanaa ei ole lainoja. Tosin eivät nekään ole uralilaista kantakieltä vaan siitä suomen kieleen muokkautuneet.

Sen lisäksi tietysti, että kieli muutenkin muokkautuu asultaan, vaikka sanat eivät vaihtuisi. Tyylikäytännöt tosiaan ovat aivan erilaiset kuin sata vuotta sitten.

Tokihan lainasanat aina voisi kääntää, mutta koska ne niin harvoin vakiintuvat, lienee sillekin syynsä. Olisikohan kielen käytössä nimenomaan helpompi omaksua jokin täysin uusi termi, koska aivojen on helpompi prosessoida (joo, voisi sanoa "käsitellä", mutta kognitiosta (taas termi, joka on täsmällisempi ilmaisu kuin vaikka "tajunta") puhuttaessa yleensä käytetään sanaa "prosessoida") täysin uusi sana täysin uudelle asialle.

Toki on jännää, että meillä on "televisio" (yhdistelmä kreikkaa ja latinaa) mutta kuitenkin "tietokone". Ehkä johtunee siitä, että tietokone on tosiaan kone, mutta televisiolle on vaikeampi muodostaa "kantakäsitettä", josta se on muokattu. Radio on kai kuitenkin liian kaukainen, koska se kertoo näkymättömästä lähetystekniikasta. Sana "kone" taas on konkreettisesti se näkyvä laite. Mutta lopulta lienee vain sattumaa, etteivät tietokoneet meilläkin ole laskimia (kuten englannin kielessä). Ja televisiot vaikka kuvalaitteita.

----------


## Max

> Ja televisiot vaikka kuvalaitteita.


Suoraan suomennettuna kaukonäkimiä  :Wink:  Saksassahan käytetään näin muodostettua nimeä. Vastaavasti kai puhelimen pitäisi olla kaukoääntelin...

----------


## vompatti

> Eli oli yleisin lainasana, toisiksi yleisin kielitoimiston vahvistama suomennos ja sitten IBM:n oma suomennos.


Tästä varmaan tunnetuin esimerkki on sanan _hard disk_ käännös. Yleisin käännös on _kovalevy_, kielitoimiston suositus _kiintolevy_ ja IBM:n käännös _umpilevy_.




> Niin, ja koko suomen kielestä muutenkin ehkä muutama kymmenen sanaa ei ole lainoja.


Voitko luetella nämä sanat? Minä luulin, että suomen kielessä on enemmän sanoja kuin monissa muissa kielissä, ja että suurin osa näistä sanoista ei ole vierasperäisiä sanoja.

----------


## Kani

Pidän sekä Länsimaanalaista että itsetoimimaanalaista liian kallis-arvoisina näkyinä, jotka eivät edes-auta kulkulaitosten suosioonsulkeutuvuutta.

----------


## ultrix

> Vai puhutaanko teillä kotona näköradiosta? Voiko siitäkään puhua, kun radiokaan ei ole suomea? Televisiohan on ihan hirvittävän epäsuomenkielinen sana. Miten kukaan sellaista ymmärtää kukaan muu kuin sähkötekniikan diplomi-insinöörit?


_Näkösätiö_ tai _etäheijastin_ (sanojen Fernsehen ja sjónvarp yhdistelmänä).

----------


## vristo

Mäkin ajoin äsken joukkohyrysysyä.

----------


## ultrix

> Voitko luetella nämä sanat? Minä luulin, että suomen kielessä on enemmän sanoja kuin monissa muissa kielissä, ja että suurin osa näistä sanoista ei ole vierasperäisiä sanoja.


Näin äkkiseltään en löytänyt listaa alkuperäissanoista, mutta tässäpä kuvaus lainakerrostumista: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suomen_kielen_lainasanat

Erityisesti kielinaapuruus Volgan mutkassa protoindoeuroopan kautta saa miettimään, mitkä erittäin suomalaisiksi mielletyt sanat ovatkin indoeurooppalaistaustaisia tai toisin päin, meiltä heille lainattuja: esim. vesi, kantamuoto suunnilleen wete-, on melkein sama sana kuin indoeurooppalaisten kielten water, vatten tai voda.

----------


## Dakkus

Jonkinlaista listaa vältettävistä sivistyssanoista (eli sanoista, jotka ovat kotoisin muista kielistä eivätkä siis oikeaa suomea) löytyy esim. täältä: http://kirlah-kielet.blogspot.fi/200...n-tulleet.html .

Vältettäviä ovat siis mm. jyvä, porsas, varsa, vasa, mehiläinen, orpo, orja, marras, sata, heimo, morsian, sisar, tytär, hammas, kaula, reisi, napa, lahti, luhta, meri, virta, hirvi, halli, ankerias, lohi, metsä, heinä, herne, ohra, siemen, vako, harja, hirsi, seinä, aitta, tuhat, kuningas, ruhtinas, raha, kaupunki, äiti, hartia, maha, aisti, tauti, juusto, kana, nauta, lammas, aura, akana, kuhilas, tunkio, kylvää, vainio, kulta, kupari, rauta, tina, pakana, pappi, risti, kasukka, saapas, viitta, palttina, värttinä, lusikka, piirakka, naatti, papu, ikkuna, pirtti, vapaa, pohatta, pomo, porukka, rokuli, rosvo, sissi, toveri, voro, kanava, kapakka, majakka, putka, tyrmä, vodka, balalaikka, kapusta, kasari, kiisseli, kolpakko, savotta, koni, luuska, apina, hattu, kakku, katu, leikki, laki, markka, tuoli, penkki, uuni, renki, synti, koulu, tunti, sivakka, suopunki, tokka, tunturi, vaara, vuono, aapa, mursu, naali, pallas, piekana, ruska, kaamos, laavu ja vuoka.

Valitettavasti Suomesta löytyy lukematon määrä ihmisiä, jotka yrittävät hienostella käyttämällä tuollaisia sanoja. Usein kuulee myös väitettävän, ettei noille listatuille sanoille olisi mitään järkevää oikeasti suomenkielistä vaihtoehtoa, mutta totta kai on! Tai jos ei ole, niin sellaiset tulisi kehittää sen sijaan, että käytettäisiin tuollaisia lapsellisia sivistyssanoja.
Eihän se nyt voi niin vaikeaa olla puhua niin, että suomalaisetkin ymmärtävät...

Pidättehän kuitenkin, arvoisat keskustelualueen lukijat, osaltanne huolen siitä, että ainakaan täällä keskustelualueellamme ei käytettäisi yllälistattuja sanoja, vaan pidettäisiin keskustelun taso laadukkaana?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Voitko luetella nämä sanat? Minä luulin, että suomen kielessä on enemmän sanoja kuin monissa muissa kielissä, ja että suurin osa näistä sanoista ei ole vierasperäisiä sanoja.


En voi, kun en ole kielitieteilijä. Mutta kantauralia ei suomen kielessä ole kuin hippunen. Ja tämä pätee ihan mihin tahansa muuhunkin kieleen. Voidaan toki ajatella, että suomalais-ugrilaisten tai uralilaisten kielten sisällä tapahtunut lainautuminen ei olisikaan oikeaa lainautumista. Koska eriytymisen jälkeen on varmasti alkanut myös keskenään lainailu. Se laajentaisi suomen "alkuperäistä" sanavarastoa jo aika paljon. Mutta tuo Dakkuksen linkki avaa asiaa aika paljon.

Toinen asia on sitten, että lainakin voi muokkautua ajan myötä niin paljon, että sen voisi määritellä jo ihan kielen omaksi sanakseen. Mutta tässä suhteessa suomi onkin hassu poikkeus, eli suomen kielessä lainasanat ovat muokkautuneet erittäin vähän. Tämä paradoksaalisesti (ei paradoksiakaan voi suomentaa kunnolla) johtunee suomalaisten pitkästä eristäytyneisyydestä, koska kieli muokkautuu kanssakäymisessä (en sanonut interaktiossa, koska kanssakäyminen on oikein mainio, jopa parempi vastine). Siksi meillä on sana "kuningas", germaaninen lainasana, jonka kantamuoto on "kuningaz". Ruotsissa se on "kung", saksassa "könig", englannissa "king". Siksi suomen kieli on itse asiassa varsin hyvä lähde kantagermaanin selvittämiseen.  :Smile: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

Mutta tuosta Dakkuksen listasta näkee myös, että kieli tosiaan kehittyy lainaamalla uusille asioille uusia sanoja muista kielistä. Ensin täytyy aloittaa alkeellisen heimon ihan perussanoista kehittämästä kielestä, jossa sanotaan jotain tyyliin minä, sinä, koira, kuolema, aurinko. Mutta sitten tulee kehittyneemmän yhteiskunnan ihmisiä, joilla on tosiaan sellaisiakin asioita kuin kuningas, kauppa ja niin edelleen. Ja tätä kehitystä sitä vain edelleenkin toteutetaan. Ulkopuolelta tuleville uusille asioille otetaan käyttöön uusia nimiä, jotka jotenkin arbiträäristi (tämän tein tahallani; sattumanvaraisesti) omaksutaan jossakin muodossa.

Mutta tämä on myös osittain ideologinen asia. Kieli on nationalistiselle perinteelle erittäin tärkeä. Yksi kansa, yksi kieli. Tästä on tapeltu meidänkin maassamme erittäin paljon. Itse kun koen itseni jollei nyt maailmankansalaiseksi niin yleiseurooppalaiseksi, niin kieli on minulle vain väline. Ja mielenkiinnon kohde. Ja koen pragmaattisesti, että kielen "puhtaana pitäminen" vain on turhaa taistelua vääjäämätöntä muutosta vastaan. Vaikka en ole erityisen nationalisti, suomalaiskansallisuudesta syntynyt taide ja kulttuuri on ihan huippuluokkaa. Nationalismi on kulttuurille hieno innoituksen lähde. Muuten se tuntuu lähinnä olevan joko konservativismin (no voin sanoa vanhoillisuudenkin, mutta se kuulostaa rumemmalta) jatke tai sitten pahimmillaan väline oman tai oman ryhmän valta-aseman pönkittämiseksi (onneksi ei Suomessa, enää eikä vielä) ja toisten fanaattisuuden lietsomisen väline.

Ja kielihän on yleisestikin vallankäytön väline ja ideologian ylläpitäjä. Viestinnän tutkimuksessa paljon käsitellään sitä, miten kieleen on sisäänrakennettu ideologisia olettamuksia, jotka eivät näy pinnalle mutta jotka ovat silti vaikutukseltaan merkittäviä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:16 ----------

Kielistä ja niiden historiasta on muuten tärkeää muistaa, että kielet eivät kulkeudu samoin kuin ihmiset. Usein oletetaan, että suomalaiset ovat tulleet sieltä mistä suomen kielikin. Että Suomeen muutti kantasuomalaisia, jotka puhuivat kantasuomea. Tälle ei kuitenkaan ole erityisen hyviä perusteita. Täällä on ihmisiä ollut, jotka ovat kielen muualta omaksuneet. Ja sen lisäksi ihmisiä tullut, jotka ovat kielensä tuoneet. Ja tästä sekoituksesta on tuhansien vuosien aikana syntynyt suomi ja myös Suomi.

Kun Suomesta ja suomalaisuudesta puhutaan, niin täytyy muistaa sekin, että se syntyi pitkälti Suomen ruotsinkielisten idealistisesta aatteesta, että "ollaanpa nyt suomalaisia". Sen ajan "kantasuomalaiset" pystyivät asiaan vähän vaikuttamaan, mutta jotenkin näiden jukuripäiden kulttuuri alkoi näyttää kovin romanttiselta ja siitä sitten kehitettiin Suomi ja suomalaisuus. Sitä suomalaisuutta ei ennen 1800-luvun puolta väliä ollut käytännössä olemassa (kuten ei kyllä ollut saksalaisuuttakaan; ranskalaisuus sen sijaan oli kehittynyt jo tuhantisen vuotta), ja se syntyi sen ajan sivistyneistön muotoillessa oman käsityksensä siitä ja sotkien siihen sopivasti eurooppalaisuutta. Ei kuitenkaan venäläisyyttä, ihan poliittisista syistä. Ruotsalaisuutta siinä oli jo runsaasti, mutta sitä pyrittiin tietysti häivyttämään mahdollisimman pitkälle, myöskin poliittisista syistä.

Näin puolianalyyttisenä höpinänä sen oman melko vähäisen aihepiiriin tutustumisen varassa...

----------


## Dakkus

Mutta toisaalta: http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/20...ut-very-simply .

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Tuleepa mieleen, oliko se Goethe, joka kerran aloitti kirjeen toteamalla olevansa pahoillaan, koska hänellä ei ole aikaa kirjoittaa lyhyesti. Lyhyttä, ytimekästä ja selkeää tyyliä, myös sivistyssanojen välttämistä kannattaa arvostaa. Mutta kannattaa muistaa, että se ei ole helppoa. Lyhyesti ja selvästi kirjoittaminen vaatii aikaa ja vaivaa.

Insinöörien, markkinointi-ihmisten ja ties kenen tilanteeseen pystyy samaistumaan, jos on sattunut käymään armeijan. Armeijasta kaikki muistavat armeijaslangin. Alkuperäinen syy kaikille oudoille sanoille ja muille kai on ollut huumori, mutta armeijassa näitä outoja sanoja käytetään jatkuvasti ja armeijan käyneet pystynevät muistamaan, kuinka vaikeaa välillä olikaan muistaa, mikä jonkun varusesineen oikea nimi oli. Työelämässä moni käyttää työtovereiden kesken fingelskaa ja heillä on ihan oikeasti sama tilanne: jokapäiväisessä töissään he käyttävät näitä väännöksiä, joista osa ei ole edes mitään sivistyssanoja vaan suoraa lainaa englannista tai jostain muusta kielestä. Heillä voi olla aivan oikeita vaikeuksia muistaa, mitä joku asia on suomeksi. Varsinkin kun monesta asiasta ei edes ole mitään suomenkielistä vastinetta.

Haukkumisen sijaan kannattaa mieluummin antaa arvoa niille kirjoittajille, jotka ovat valmiita näkemään sen vaivan, että hiovat foorumikirjoituksiaankin, tai muuten ovat tottuneita kirjoittamaan hyvää, selkeää suomea.

----------


## vompatti

En muistanutkaan, kuinka paljon suomen kielessä on sanoja, jotka lainasanoiksi lasketaan. Mielessäni oli jo mainittu lainasana _mehiläinen_, jota en mieltänyt lainasanaksi lainkaan. Suomen kielihän on saanut sanan perinnöksi jo syntyessään. Tuota sanaa ei siis ole mistään lainattu suomen kieleen, vaan se on suomen kielen alkuperäisiä sanoja (mutta ei alkuperältään suomalainen). Lainasana se silti on.

Onneksi suomen kieleen tulee uusia sanoja, joita ei ole lainattu mistään. Hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta on _muovi_. Mutta mistä on tullut _juna_?

Sanojen syntyä selittää hyvin Veijo Meren kirja Sanojen synty. Valitettavasti tilanpuutteen vuoksi myin oman kappaleeni Hakaniemen hallin antikvariaattiin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Onneksi suomen kieleen tulee uusia sanoja, joita ei ole lainattu mistään. Hyvä esimerkki tällaisesta on _muovi_. Mutta mistä on tullut _juna_


Se on Elias Lönnrothin keksintö. Alkuaan juna on tarkoittanut jonossa kulkevia lehmiä (ja veturi taisi vielä olla se ensimmäinen...) ja Lönnroth keksi lainata tämän termin tekniikkaan. Idea saattaa olla pöllitty saksasta, jossa der Zug vähän samoin tarkoittaa myös jonoa. Huomaa muuten jono <> juna, samaa pohjaa.

P.S. Veijo Meren Sanojen synty ei ole täysin luotettava lähde, vaan Meri väliin myös arvailee ja olettaa. Mutta kiehtova kirja joka tapauksessa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:09 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:01 ----------

Oma hauska lajinsa on väärin lainautuneet sanat. Esimerkiksi viroksi asema on jaami, joka on väännös saksan sanasta Bahn. Saksalainen herrasväki on puhunut rautatiestä ja virolaiset rengit ja muu palvelusväki on ymmärtänyt heidän tarkoittaneen rautatieasemaa. Vastaavasti intianenglannissa track ei tarkoita rataa, vaan junaa ja hotel ei tarkoita hotellia, vaan ravintolaa. Suomesta en tiedä tällaisia esimerkkejä. Toki venäläislainoista moni on hieman muuttanut merkitystään. Vaikkapa stara tarkoittaa oikeastaan vanhusta, venäjällä jengin pomoa tai vastaavaa usein kunnioitaan kutsumalla häntä "vanhimmaksi". Meillä stara on muuttunut tarkoittamaan mieluumminkin "tähteä".

----------


## Max

> Esimerkiksi viroksi asema on jaami, joka on väännös saksan sanasta Bahn.


Se sana on kyllä jaam(a), ei jaami. Venäjäksi vastaavasti rautatieasema on vokzal, joka tulee englannin sanasta Vauxhall (sinne avattiin sillalle rakennettu rautatieasema v. 1848).

----------


## Nak

Niin ja jaam on yleisesti asema. Vrt. Lennujaam  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En Mielessäni oli jo mainittu lainasana _mehiläinen_, jota en mieltänyt lainasanaksi lainkaan. Suomen kielihän on saanut sanan perinnöksi jo syntyessään. Tuota sanaa ei siis ole mistään lainattu suomen kieleen, vaan se on suomen kielen alkuperäisiä sanoja (mutta ei alkuperältään suomalainen). Lainasana se silti on.


Öö, milloin katsot tapahtuneen tämän suomen syntyhetken, jolloin on syntynyt "alkuperäinen suomi"? Eihän sellaista ole. Suomi on pikkuhiljaa eriytynyt omaksi kielekseen kantakielestään. Näitä kantakieliä on nykyisen käsityksen mukaan viisi, joista vanhin suomalais-saamelainen kantakieli ja vanhin uralilainen kantakieli.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:03 ----------




> Mutta toisaalta: http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/20...ut-very-simply .


Kyllä, yksinkertaiseen kieleen pyrkiminen on hyvästä, ja ytimekkyys hyve. Mutta siinäkin on rajansa. Tuossa linkissäsi viitataan xkcd:n sarjakuvaan, joka käyttää vain tuhatta yleisintä sanaa. Ja se tekee kaavion ymmärryksestä todella haastavaa. Kun kerosiinista pitää puhua "sinä tavarana, jota poltettiin valoissa ennen kuin taloissa oli voimaa". On vain huomattavasti parempi puhua kerosiinista, koska se on yksikäsitteinen sana. Voisi siis sanoa, että sivistyssanojen käyttö on aina silloin suotavaa, kun ne yksinkertaistavat ilmaisua.

----------


## petteri

> Voitko luetella nämä sanat? Minä luulin, että suomen kielessä on enemmän sanoja kuin monissa muissa kielissä, ja että suurin osa näistä sanoista ei ole vierasperäisiä sanoja.


Muutamia eri kieliä opetelleena, olen tullut siihen tulokseen, että Suomen kielessä ei ole paljon perussanoja moniin muihin kieliin verrattuna. Toki yhdyssanoja muodostuu niistä paljon ja sanoilla erilaisia merkityksiä. Moni käsite, jota kuvaamaan on vaikka englannissa tai saksassa oma sana kuvataan suomeksi taivuttamalla sanoja.

Esimerkiksi Englannin kielessä on minusta Suomen kieleen verrattuna jopa 2-3 kertainen määrä sanoja kohtuullisen yleisessä käytössä. Toisaalta Espanjassa ei vaikuttaisi olevan sanoja yleisessä käytössä ainakaan paljon Suomea enempää, ehkä jopa vähemmän, mutta niillä on paljon eri merkityksiä.

----------


## Kaid

> Ja koen pragmaattisesti, että kielen "puhtaana pitäminen" vain on turhaa taistelua vääjäämätöntä muutosta vastaan.


Liiallinen kielen "puhtauden" korostaminen on lopulta kielen surma. Tästä on hyvänä esimerkkinä latinan kohtalo: kieli oli keskiajalla elävää ja muuttunut vuosisatojen saatteessa vastaamaan aikansa vaatimuksia, mutta renessanssin aikana tämä evolvoitunut (voisin sanoa kehittynyt, mutta sanan merkityslataus olisi erilainen) latina tuomittiin "kyökkilatinaksi" ja pyrittiin palaamaan antiikin ajan "alkuperäistä" ja "puhdasta" latinaa. Kun kielestä puhdistettiin siihen vuosisatojen aikana syntyneet kertymät, muuttui latinan käyttäminen vaikeammaksi ja lopulta muut kielet syrjäyttivät sen.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kyllä, yksinkertaiseen kieleen pyrkiminen on hyvästä, ja ytimekkyys hyve. Mutta siinäkin on rajansa. Tuossa linkissäsi viitataan xkcd:n sarjakuvaan, joka käyttää vain tuhatta yleisintä sanaa. Ja se tekee kaavion ymmärryksestä todella haastavaa. Kun kerosiinista pitää puhua "sinä tavarana, jota poltettiin valoissa ennen kuin taloissa oli voimaa". On vain huomattavasti parempi puhua kerosiinista, koska se on yksikäsitteinen sana. Voisi siis sanoa, että sivistyssanojen käyttö on aina silloin suotavaa, kun ne yksinkertaistavat ilmaisua.


Minulle jäi Munroen kuvasta alunperin se käsitys, että tarkoitus oli nimenomaan osoittaa kuinka vaikeaa on vähänkään monimutkaisemmista asioista puhua käyttäen vain ihan yleisimpiä sanoja (okei, kuuraketti on vielä vähän enemmän monimutkainen, mutta kun sen yksinkertaisemmistakaan osista ei ole voinut käyttää oikeita nimiä, tulee kuvailusta pitkäpiimäistä). Tuo Krulwichin juttu sitten puolestaan vaikuttaa siltä, ettei hän ole välttämättä ymmärtänyt, mitä piirroksella on haettu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minulle jäi Munroen kuvasta alunperin se käsitys, että tarkoitus oli nimenomaan osoittaa kuinka vaikeaa on vähänkään monimutkaisemmista asioista puhua käyttäen vain ihan yleisimpiä sanoja --. Tuo Krulwichin juttu sitten puolestaan vaikuttaa siltä, ettei hän ole välttämättä ymmärtänyt, mitä piirroksella on haettu.


Munroen motiiveista on välillä vaikea sanoa mitään, mutta en minäkään toki nähnyt sitä yksinkertaisen kielenkäytön puolesta taisteluna vaan tosiaan ennemminkin päinvastoin. Tai sitten puhtaasti viihteenä ja valistuksena siitä, mitä sanoja yleisimmin kielessä käytämme (tai siis englanninkieliset käyttävät).

Ja samaa mieltä, ettei tuo blogaaja mielestäni nyt tukenut pointtiaan sillä. Eikä Dakkus (tai siis esittää pointilleen "toisaalta"-versiota). Yhteisiä monimutkaisia käsitteitä synnytetään juuri siksi, että eksplisiittisesti (ei ihan sama kuin 'yksikäsitteinen', joten käytän täsmällisempää ilmaisua eksplisiittinen) voidaan puhua samasta asiasta. Eikä tarvitse turvautua intiaaninimiin, "hän joka tanssii susien kanssa" tai "hän joka haukottelee" (tunnetaan paremmin nimellä Geronimo).

Kieli on aina yhteinen sopimus tietyn ryhmän sisällä. Lähinnä tässä tosiaan täytyy muistaa olla kohtelias, kun puhutaan yhden ryhmän asioista ryhmään kuulumattomien kanssa. Eli vältetään jargonia.

Tällaisella yleisellä foorumilla se on kuitenkin vaikeaa, koska kirjoittajat eivät voi ottaa yleisön kaikkien jäsenten henkilökohtaista sanavarastoa ja viiteryhmiä huomioon. Siksi täytyy tietysti olla jokin yleislinja. Oma mielipiteeni voisi olla, että täällä pitää voida käyttää sellaista kieltä ja sanavarastoa kuin vaikka Suomen Kuvalehdessä. Ja sanoisin, että myös sitä mitä Resiinassa. Resiinassa (en ole vuosiin lukenut) lienee kuitenkin paljon myös jargonia, mutta tällä foorumilla mielestäni toimii parhaiten, jos ne jotka eivät ymmärrä käsitteitä, kohteliaasti kysyvät (tai yrittävät ensin mielellään googlettaa). Ja ymmärtävät kohteliaasti selittävät. Vaikka sitten sadannelle uudelle jäsenelle taas uudestaan. Vaikka en minäkään täällä vuodesta 2005 olleena edelleenkään tiedä, miksi ihmiset käyttävät sanoja "asjallinen" ja "hiivatillinen". Rautatieharrastajien slangia sekin.

Ja onhan tällä foorumillakin omat selkeät alagenrensä. Havaintoketjuissa on asiallista koodata havaintonsa suorastaan kryptisiksi. Se ei kuitenkaan sovi tyylilajiin vaikkapa kehityshankkeiden osastolla.

----------


## Albert

> Ei, vaan se on juuri sitä omaa kieltämme. Tietyille ilmaisuille vakiintuu vierasperäinen sana, jonka käyttö on täysin selvää suomea. Sivistyssanoja käytetään, koska ne täsmällisesti ilmaisevat, mistä puhutaan. Niille ei vain ole muutakaan suomenkielistä vastinetta, jota voisi korvaavasti käyttää. Sille ei vain voi mitään, jos esim. markkinoinnin alalla niitä suomenkielisiä vastineita ei synny. Siksi pitää puhua nichestä, franchisingista ja segmentistä.


Niche = vaikka markkinarako;  franchising = toimilupa, edustus, luvake; segmentti = esim. asiakasryhmä.
Kyllä noita löytyy suomeksikin. Mutta lienee joidenkin mielestä kovin "maalaista" käyttää niitä.

Tämänkin pitäisi sitten olla Joukkoliikenneforum. Mikä se sellainen fooooorumi oikein on?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Niche = vaikka markkinarako;


Niche on eri asia kuin markkinarako. Markkinarako on lähempänä markkinapotentiaalin käsitettä.




> franchising = toimilupa, edustus, luvake;


Franchising on paljon laajempi malli kuin toimilupa. Franchising ei ole vain edustusta. Franchising-sana hyvin täsmällisesti määrittelee, minkälaisesta edustusluvasta puhutaan.




> segmentti = esim. asiakasryhmä.


Melkein sama, muttei ihan. Segmentti viittaa siihen, miten tuo asiakasryhmä muodostetaan valitsemalla se koko potentiaalisesta asiakaskunnasta. Segmentti on viipale kokonaisuudesta.

Joka tapauksessa ongelma on, että jos minä keksisin näille jotkin suomennokset, kukaan muu ei ymmärtäisi, mistä puhun. Koska kukaan muu ei niitä suomennoksia käytä. Jos vaikka puhuisin asiakasviipaleesta, kukaan ei tajuaisi, mitä tarkoitan ja ihmettelisi miksen puhu asiakassegmentistä, kun se on sen tarkoittamani asian oikea ilmaisu.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:05 ----------




> Tämänkin pitäisi sitten olla Joukkoliikenneforum. Mikä se sellainen fooooorumi oikein on?


Foorumi on sanan forum mukautuma suomen kieleen. Lainattaessa sanat mukautuvat kieleen. Joko välittömästi tai ajan kanssa. Ihan samoin kuin puhumme asfaltista (ja lausumme sen vielä asvalttina) emmekä asphaltista. Junissakin on moottori eikä motor. Raitiovaunukin on raitiovaunu eikä raitiovagnu.

----------


## Salomaa

Olen itse ollut useissa markkinointitehtävissä ja sana kohderyhmä on selkeä. Ryhmä kuluttajia, joihin markkinointitoimenpiteet kohdistetaan.

----------


## j-lu

->Itse en pidä oikeinkirjoitusta tai sivistyssanojen käyttöä minkäänlaisena ongelmana foorumilla. Viestit kyllä ymmärtää, vaikka ne eivät olisi hyvää suomea tai niissä olisi jotain erikoiskieleksi laskettavia termejä. 

Sen sijaan vähän voisi olla huolestunut siitä, että jlf.fissä puhutaan markkinoinnista. Eihän täällä puhuta homeopatiasta tai astrologiastakaan, miksi markkinoinnista pitäisi?

----------


## Albert

> Niche on eri asia kuin markkinarako. Markkinarako on lähempänä markkinapotentiaalin käsitettä.
> Franchising on paljon laajempi malli kuin toimilupa...


Franchising = Kielitoimisto on vuonna 1988 ehdottanut tilalle sanaa luvake.
Niche = jollekin tai jollekulle erityisen sopiva *toiminta- tai muu alue*.
Segmentti = yleisemmin: *kokonaisuuden osa*; yksi toisiaan seuraavista samanlaisista osista, jaoke. 

Tämä vain meille suomenkielisille tiedoksi!

----------


## Matkalainen

> Franchising = Kielitoimisto on vuonna 1988 ehdottanut tilalle sanaa luvake.


Haetko nyt siis toista ilmaisua, joka olisi "meidän suomenkielisten" paremmin ymmärrettävissä? Väitän, että franchising-termin ymmärtäviä ihmisiä on enemmän kuin niitä, jotka tietävät (tai "tietävät") luvakkeen tarkoittavan samaa.

Jos taas pyrkimyksenäsi on vain poistaa foorumin (anteeksi, torin!) kielenkäytöstä lainasanat, kehotan edelleen ottamaan selvää kuinka paljon (tai siis vähän) suomen kielessä on täysin omaperäisiä sanoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sen sijaan vähän voisi olla huolestunut siitä, että jlf.fissä puhutaan markkinoinnista. Eihän täällä puhuta homeopatiasta tai astrologiastakaan, miksi markkinoinnista pitäisi?


Koska jos esim HSL osaisi markkinoida joukkoliikennettä, linjastoja ja uudistuksia, matkustajamäärät nousisivat, epätietoisuus vähenisi ja turha nillitys ja muutosvastarintakin vähenisi. Ihmiset suhtautuvat epäillen, kun eivät tiedä. Markkinointi siis liittyy, tai sen pitäisi liittyä, kiinteästi joukkoliikenteeseen erotuksena noista muista.

----------


## Salomaa

Jos me halutaan 35-vuotias mies Bemarista raitiovaunuun, niin silloin kaikki viestin perilletoimittamiseen liittyvät termit kuuluvat oleellisesti tälle foorumille.

Erityisesti edelleen jos halutaan todeta että joukkoliikennettä voi lähestyä muustakin kuin tekniikan ja matematiiikan näkökulmasta.

----------


## Compact

> Niczshe on eriasia kuin markkina rako.


Kuinka vastenhakoisesti luenkaan nykyään tätä säiettä. Voisiko nämä siirtää bussipuolen osastoon, niin välttyisin täydellisesti lukemasta näitä?

Täällä on sitäpaitsi useinmiten täysin turhaa _jorinaa_. Ja "jorinahan" on englandista ankeisiin pohjoisiin oloihimme räätälöidysti mulkattu sivistyssana, jonka kantasana on tuttu vanhasuomalainen sana Journey. Sana ei nimittäin esiinny ollenkaan missään suomen kieleen lainattujen ulkolaissanojen vastustusluettelossa, eli sen on pakko olla suomia.

[N.N. ei ole kukaan henkilö]

----------


## ultrix

> Sen sijaan vähän voisi olla huolestunut siitä, että jlf.fissä puhutaan markkinoinnista. Eihän täällä puhuta homeopatiasta tai astrologiastakaan, miksi markkinoinnista pitäisi?


Oletko tosissasi? Markkinointi liittyy oleellisesti joukkoliikenteeseen  varsinkin jos haluaa keskustella joukkoliikenteestä muuten kuin harrastajan tai kuljettajan näkökulmasta. Homeopatia ja astrologia ei liity joukkoliikenteeseen muun kuin spåralogia-läpän kautta.

Jos vähän avaa tota markkinoinnin merkitystä joukkoliikenteeseen, niin joukkoliikennemarkkinoinnin yksi erittäin kapea osa-alue näkyy avatarissani: yhdessä vaiheessa keskusteltiin siitä, pitäisikö lähijunabrändi yhdistää osaksi metrobrändiä, jotta ihmisille välittyisi paremmin kuva säännöllisestä raskasraideliikenteestä. Siihen on myös syynsä, miksi Helsingin metrosta tykätään, ja se perustuu vahvasti markkinoinnillisiin keinoihin. Ihmiset on saatu suorastaan rakastamaan metroa, vaikkei metro ole absoluuttisesti paras joukkoliikennemuoto!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tästä on hyvänä esimerkkinä latinan kohtalo: kieli oli keskiajalla elävää ja muuttunut vuosisatojen saatteessa vastaamaan aikansa vaatimuksia, mutta renessanssin aikana tämä evolvoitunut (voisin sanoa kehittynyt, mutta sanan merkityslataus olisi erilainen) latina tuomittiin "kyökkilatinaksi" ja pyrittiin palaamaan antiikin ajan "alkuperäistä" ja "puhdasta" latinaa. Kun kielestä puhdistettiin siihen vuosisatojen aikana syntyneet kertymät, muuttui latinan käyttäminen vaikeammaksi ja lopulta muut kielet syrjäyttivät sen.


Itse asiassa tuosta "kyökkilatinasta", jota usein vulgaarilatinaksi kutsutaan, kehittyivät välivaiheiden kautta nykyiset romaaniset kielet, siis pääasiassa ranska, italia, espanja, portugali ja romania. Minä näen niin että latina elää ja voi hyvin näissä kielissä, jotka sitäpaitsi koko ajan hyödyntävät luovasti latinalaisia kantasanoja "sivistyssanoina". Lainausmerkit siksi että oikeastaan kyse on vain siitä että haetaan sanoja oman kielen menneisyydestä ja tuodaan nykypäivään.

Esimerkkejä on lukuisia, monet kaltaisestani kieliorientoituneesta ihmisestä aivan ihastuttavia, mutta kun ei nyt tule muuta juuri mieleen niin mainittakoon espanjasta sellainen että paikkakunnan nimeen Alcalá de Henares (lähellä Madridia) liittyvä adjektiivi on complutense. Syy on siinä että paikan latinankielinen nimi oli Complutum.

Jotta asiat eivät muuten olisi liian yksinkertaisia, täytyy muistaa että nykyiset ranskan, espanjan ja italian kielet eivät ole monoliittisia vaan erilaisista paikallismurteista kehittyneitä, osittain jopa sulautuneita. Rinnalla elää jossain määrin vieläkin vanhaa perua olevia murteita tai paikalliskieliä. Ranska on kehittynyt Pariisin alueen kielestä, joka oli osa suurempaa langue d'oïl -kieliryhmää. Etelä-Ranskassa taas vallitsi langue d'oc josta on kehittynyt nykyäänkin puhuttu oksitaani. Nykyranskan kieli ajoittuu lähinnä 1600-luvulle, jolloin Ranskan Akatemia kodifioi kielen. Muutos 1600-luvulta nykypäivään on hämmentävän pieni kun vertaa Shakespearen englantia nykyenglantiin, mutta paikallisesti puhutaan edelleen myös vanhempaa perua olevia paikalliskieliä (esim. Ylä-Bretagnessa latinalaisperäistä galloa, jota ei pidä sekoittaa Ala-Bretagnessa puhuttuun kelttiläisperäiseen bretoniin). Espanjassa kirjakieli on kehitetty Kastilian alueen murteesta ja eri puolilla Espanjaa puhutaan edelleen paikalliskieliä kuten Galiciassa gallegoa jne. Katalaani on sitten vielä ihan oma lukunsa, erot espanjaan ovat isot. Ja Italiassa sama tarina: koko maa ja kieli yhdistyivät vasta 1800-luvun kuluessa.

(Pakko kertoa anekdootti Bretagnesta: olin 16-vuotiaana leirikoulussa Bretagnessa, missä asuimme perheissä. "Oma" perheeni esitteli minut vanhalle isoisälle, joka tervehti ja toivotti että "sietë-vous". Istuin alas mitään ihmettelemättä kunnes tajusin että kehotushan olisi ranskaksi kuulunut "asseyez-vous". Tuo isoisä oli puhunut minulle galloa, mistä olin varsin otettu!)

Mutta ennen kuin unohtuu: "puhdas" latina lienee jossain määrin fiktiota. Klassinen latina oli jo roomalaisaikoina oppineiden kieli. Ei ole ollut mitään ajanhetkeä, jolloin rahvas olisi puhunut sitä. Sen sijaan vulgaarilatinan juuret ulottuvat roomalaisaikoihin asti. Se oli kansan kieli ja juuri se on säilynyt elinvoimaisena vuosisadasta toiseen, tosin koko ajan muotoaan muuttaen. Tulee mieleen Monty Pythonin elokuva Life of Brian, jossa joku töhrii seiniin tekstin "Romanes eunt domus" (suunnilleen "roommalaisse menee koti") ja paikalle sattunut centurio korjaa tekstin kieliopillisesti korrektiin muotoon "Romani ite domum!" ("roomalaiset menkää kotiin!", tosin oikeastaan laittaisin itse verbin loppuun: "Romani domum ite!") ja lopuksi käskee kopioimaan sen sata kertaa.  :Wink:   Samalla tavoin ihan oikeista roomalaisaikaisista piirtokirjoituksista voi löytää ilmauksia, jotka eivät ole tarkkaan ottaen ole klassisen latinan keliopin mukaisia.

----------


## Dakkus

> Franchising = Kielitoimisto on vuonna 1988 ehdottanut tilalle sanaa luvake.
> Niche = jollekin tai jollekulle erityisen sopiva *toiminta- tai muu alue*.
> Segmentti = yleisemmin: *kokonaisuuden osa*; yksi toisiaan seuraavista samanlaisista osista, jaoke. 
> 
> Tämä vain meille suomenkielisille tiedoksi!


Nuo sanojen niee ja segmentti suomalaistuksesi lähinnä osoittavat, miksi ne ovat jääneet lainasanoiksi, eivätkä ole saanee suomessa pitempään olleiden sanojen tyylisiä sanoja merkityksilleen.
Vai yritätkö sanoa, että ilmaus "...on erittäin tärkeä tietylle nieelle" tulisi korvata ilmauksella "...on erittäin tärkeä tietylle toiminta- tai muulle alueelle"?
Ja tuo segmentti... Korvaisitko siis ilmauksen "Asiakassegmentti" ilmauksella "Asiakaskokonaisuuden osa"?

Lukion bilsanopettajani muuten aikanaan käytti nieestä sanaa 'nissi'. Se oli oikein kätevä, suomen nykyisen sanaston fonotaksiin (  :Wink:  ) luontevasti istuva sana ja sen osaa yhdistää sanaan niee oikein sujuvasti.

----------


## ultrix

> Esimerkkejä on lukuisia, monet kaltaisestani kieliorientoituneesta ihmisestä aivan ihastuttavia, mutta kun ei nyt tule muuta juuri mieleen niin mainittakoon espanjasta sellainen että paikkakunnan nimeen Alcalá de Henares (lähellä Madridia) liittyvä adjektiivi on complutense. Syy on siinä että paikan latinankielinen nimi oli Complutum.


Mutta mitä ovat Suomen kaupunkien demonyymit englanniksi? Suomeksi ja ruotsiksihan ne ovat aika hyvin tiedossa, mutta onko turkulainen latinalaisen muodon mukaan Aboan ja porilainen Arctopolitan? Pori ja Turku taipuvat kovin huonosti englanniksi, Björneborger kuulostaa taas jo paremmalta. Erityisen hankaluuden luovat Espoo ja Vantaa. Olen blogannutkin aiheesta: http://uloslaatikosta.blogspot.fi/20...vantaaans.html




> (Pakko kertoa anekdootti Bretagnesta: olin 16-vuotiaana leirikoulussa Bretagnessa, missä asuimme perheissä. "Oma" perheeni esitteli minut vanhalle isoisälle, joka tervehti ja toivotti että "sietë-vous". Istuin alas mitään ihmettelemättä kunnes tajusin että kehotushan olisi ranskaksi kuulunut "asseyez-vous". Tuo isoisä oli puhunut minulle galloa, mistä olin varsin otettu!)


Kuva liittyy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Si..._de_Rennes.jpg




> Mutta ennen kuin unohtuu: "puhdas" latina lienee jossain määrin fiktiota. Klassinen latina oli jo roomalaisaikoina oppineiden kieli. Ei ole ollut mitään ajanhetkeä, jolloin rahvas olisi puhunut sitä. Sen sijaan vulgaarilatinan juuret ulottuvat roomalaisaikoihin asti. Se oli kansan kieli ja juuri se on säilynyt elinvoimaisena vuosisadasta toiseen, tosin koko ajan muotoaan muuttaen. Tulee mieleen Monty Pythonin elokuva Life of Brian, jossa joku töhrii seiniin tekstin "Romanes eunt domus" (suunnilleen "roommalaisse menee koti") ja paikalle sattunut centurio korjaa tekstin kieliopillisesti korrektiin muotoon "Romani ite domum!" ("roomalaiset menkää kotiin!", tosin oikeastaan laittaisin itse verbin loppuun: "Romani domum ite!") ja lopuksi käskee kopioimaan sen sata kertaa.   Samalla tavoin ihan oikeista roomalaisaikaisista piirtokirjoituksista voi löytää ilmauksia, jotka eivät ole tarkkaan ottaen ole klassisen latinan keliopin mukaisia.


Joo, klassinen latina on samalla tavalla formalisoitu ei-kenenkään-koskaan-oikeesti-käyttämä kielimuoto kuin suomen kirjakieli.

----------


## Albert

> Haetko nyt siis toista ilmaisua, joka olisi "meidän suomenkielisten" paremmin ymmärrettävissä? Väitän, että franchising-termin ymmärtäviä ihmisiä on enemmän kuin niitä, jotka tietävät (tai "tietävät") luvakkeen tarkoittavan samaa.
> 
> Jos taas pyrkimyksenäsi on vain poistaa foorumin (anteeksi, torin!) kielenkäytöstä lainasanat, kehotan edelleen ottamaan selvää kuinka paljon (tai siis vähän) suomen kielessä on täysin omaperäisiä sanoja.


No voi sun! Eihän tässä ole kysymys lainasanoista, joita kieleen on tullut siitä alkaen, kun uralilaiset kielet ovat alkaneet muodostua.
Nämä nykyiset lainat, kuten vaikka "case", ovat niitä turhia (tapaus, juttu, homma, oikeustapaus, siemenkuori...).
Forumissa ei mitään vikaa. Mutta miksi ihmeessä se on sitten suomennettu (foooooooooooooooooorumi)?

----------


## hezec

> No voi sun! Eihän tässä ole kysymys lainasanoista, joita kieleen on tullut siitä alkaen, kun uralilaiset kielet ovat alkaneet muodostua.
> Nämä nykyiset lainat, kuten vaikka "case", ovat niitä turhia (tapaus, juttu, homma, oikeustapaus, siemenkuori...).


Mihin sitten vedät "nykyisyyden" rajan? Luultavasti sadan vuoden päästä niche ja case ovat "oikeaa" suomea siinä missä tällä hetkellä televisio, raitiovaunu ja koulu. Kieli elää ja kehittyy koko ajan, nykyisellä kansainvälisyyden aikakaudella entistä nopeammin.

Joku on jossain kommentoinut, että "omien isovanhempien kieli on aina kaikkein puhtainta". Lausahduksessa on varmasti totuuden siemen.

----------


## Albert

> Mihin sitten vedät "nykyisyyden" rajan? Luultavasti sadan vuoden päästä niche ja case ovat "oikeaa" suomea siinä missä tällä hetkellä televisio, raitiovaunu ja koulu. Kieli elää ja kehittyy koko ajan, nykyisellä kansainvälisyyden aikakaudella entistä nopeammin.


Kyllä minulle nykykieli kelpaa. En kaipaa "Agricolan suomea". Totta kai kieli kehittyy. Mutta ei kehitykään, jos kaikki nitset ja kasset otetaan kieleen siitä vaan.
Konsultti-tietotekniikka -Suomi on ominut noita englanninkielisiä lainasanoja ylen määrin. Ei puhettakaan, että otettaisiin käyttöön jokin suomenkielinen uussana. Sehän olisi rahvaanomaista ja samalla näytetään miten paljon fiksumpia he ovat verrattuna meihin taviksiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Totta kai kieli kehittyy. Mutta ei kehitykään, jos kaikki nitset ja kasset otetaan kieleen siitä vaan.


Miten sanojen lainaaminen estää kielen kehitystä? Minusta on päinvastoin: mitä vapaampi suhtautuminen lainoihin, sen vikkelämpää kehitys ja sen elinvoimaisempi ja ilmaisuvoimaisempi on kieli.

Eri asia on jos kehitys loukkaa jonkun esteettistä sensibiliteettiä. Kerran tuossa syksyllä matkustin bussilla 61 Vantaan lentoasemalta Tikkurilaan. Kieltämättä vantaalaisten amisnuorten ("vandaalien"?  :Wink:  ) keskinäinen kielenkäyttö riipi allekirjoittaneen korvat melkein verille. Mutta sitä se kehitys on, ja me fossiilit olemme fossiileja.

Vastapainoksi hykertelen mielessäni jo toista viikkoa kuultuani työkontekstissa jotakuta kolmatta henkilöä luonnehdittavan käsitteellä "aika loivaliikkeinen kaveri". Ihastuttavan luova ja kekseliäs, positiivinenkin ilmaus, jota olen ajatellut koettaa lanseerata laajemmalti käyttöön.  :Wink:

----------


## Albert

> Miten sanojen lainaaminen estää kielen kehitystä? Minusta on päinvastoin: mitä vapaampi suhtautuminen lainoihin, sen vikkelämpää kehitys ja sen elinvoimaisempi ja ilmaisuvoimaisempi on kieli.
> 
> Eri asia on jos kehitys loukkaa jonkun esteettistä sensibiliteettiä. Kerran tuossa syksyllä matkustin bussilla 61 Vantaan lentoasemalta Tikkurilaan. Kieltämättä vantaalaisten amisnuorten ("vandaalien"?  ) keskinäinen kielenkäyttö riipi allekirjoittaneen korvat melkein verille. Mutta sitä se kehitys on, ja me fossiilit olemme fossiileja.
> 
> Vastapainoksi hykertelen mielessäni jo toista viikkoa kuultuani työkontekstissa jotakuta kolmatta henkilöä luonnehdittavan käsitteellä "aika loivaliikkeinen kaveri". Ihastuttavan luova ja kekseliäs, positiivinenkin ilmaus, jota olen ajatellut koettaa lanseerata laajemmalti käyttöön.


Loivaliikkeinen on jo vanha ilmaisu. Googlaa vaikka. Estetiikkaa ei raavas Suomen mies kaipaa eikä tarvitse. Eikä me olla herkkätuntoisia.
Eihän se ole mitään lainaamista, jos ensin otetaan jokin vieraskielinen sana jonkin pienen piirin käyttöön sellaisenaan, ja yritetään vakuuttaa, että tämä on tätä kielen kehitystä! Se on aivotonta kopsaamista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Loivaliikkeinen on jo vanha ilmaisu.


Ja minulle täysin uusi tuttavuus.

----------


## kuukanko

Minulle ainakin aikanaan opetettiin koulussa, että sivistyssanoja ei pidä käyttää tarpeettomasti. Silloin kun vastaavaa suomalaista sanaa ei ole, ei viestiä saa perille oikein tai vaivatta ilman sivistyssanoja, jolloin sivistyssanan käyttö on selvästi tarpeellista.

Jukka Korpela on myös kirjoittanut aiheesta hyvän artikkelin.

----------


## Salomaa

Arhinmäki ja Soini(koulutettujen puolueen miehet) käyttivät vaalien alla ilmaisua *positiivinen diskriminointi*.  Tätä samaa ilmaisua näkee usein, kun lukee tutkielmia esim. sosiaalipolitiikan alueelta. Onko tällaisen ilmaisun käyttäminen tarpeellista ?

----------


## hezec

> Arhinmäki ja Soini(koulutettujen puolueen miehet) käyttivät vaalien alla ilmaisua *positiivinen diskriminointi*.  Tätä samaa ilmaisua näkee usein, kun lukee tutkielmia esim. sosiaalipolitiikan alueelta. Onko tällaisen ilmaisun käyttäminen tarpeellista ?


Riippuu asiayhteydestä. Tieteellisessä tutkielmassa ehdottomasti kyllä, koska sanoilla on alan osaajille omat tarkat merkityksensä. Laajalle yleisölle voisi ehkä puhua "myönteisestä syrjinnästä", mutta ainakin omasta mielestäni se on ilmauksena lähes yhtä epämääräinen.

Ja menivätköhän sinullakin jotenkin sanat sekaisin, koska Vasemmistoliitto ja Perussuomalaiset eivät kyllä ainakaan tilastollisesti taida olla keskimääräistä koulutetumpien ihmisten puolueita...

----------


## j-lu

> Siihen on myös syynsä, miksi Helsingin metrosta tykätään, ja se perustuu vahvasti markkinoinnillisiin keinoihin. Ihmiset on saatu suorastaan rakastamaan metroa, vaikkei metro ole absoluuttisesti paras joukkoliikennemuoto!


Olen vähän huono hakemaan tietoa. Osoitatko minulle sen tutkimuksen, jonka mukaan metrosta tykkääminen "perustuu vahvasti markkinoinnillisiin keinoihin", eikä esimerkiksi vaikkapa itse metroon, Itä-Helsingin liikenneyhteyksiin, sosiodemograafisiin seikkoihin tai muihin, vähän uskottavampiin tulkintoihin todellisuudesta? 

OIkeasti nyt. Markkinointi on se aine, jonka tenteistä krapulaiset opiskelijat käyvät keräämässä noppia. kun Kela ahdistelee opintojen etenemisestä. Tuomiojan mielestä teologia ei kuulu yliopistoon, samaa mieltä, mutta kyllä mä heivaisin markkinoinnin ensiksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> OIkeasti nyt. Markkinointi on se aine, jonka tenteistä krapulaiset opiskelijat käyvät keräämässä noppia. kun Kela ahdistelee opintojen etenemisestä. Tuomiojan mielestä teologia ei kuulu yliopistoon, samaa mieltä, mutta kyllä mä heivaisin markkinoinnin ensiksi.


Noh noh, aika ennakkoluuloinen asenne.

Olen itse ekonomi (ylempi korkeakoulututkinto, vuoden 1995 tutkintouudistusta edeltäneen ajan tutkintorakenteen mukaan) Turun kauppakorkeakoulusta, pääaineena kansainvälinen markkinointi (sivuaineina laskentatoimi, tietojärjestelmätiede ja ranskan kieli; lisäksi hum.kand.-tutkinto Turun yliopistosta). Olen vuosien varrella monesti pohtinut markkinoinnin akateemisuutta tai sen puutetta, ja akateemisuuden hyötyjä/haittoja markkinoinnin kannalta.

Näkemykseni on, että markkinointi on pääasiallisesti sovellettua tiedettä. Siinä hyödynnetään mm. psykologiaa, kvantitatiivisia menetelmiä ja lukuisia muita osa-alueita, joilta on olemassa tieteellisesti tutkittua tietoa. Samoin markkinointia ja sen vaikuttavuutta voi tutkia tieteellisesti ja tuottaa ihan hyödyllistä tietoa. Sen sijaan markkinointi praktiikkana ei ole tiedettä. Valkotakkiset sedät suklaapatukan kampanjaa suunnittelemassa ovat urbaanileganda (ja jonkun mainostoimiston hauska oivallus).

No, mikä on johtopäätös tästä? Mielestäni markkinoinnilla on sijansa yliopistotasoisessa opetuksessa ja tutkimuksessa. Yliopistot luovat lisäarvoa tutkimuksellaan ja alan akateemiset opinnot antavat vahvan pohjan työelämässä toimimiselle, nimenomaan siinä mielessä että oppii analysoimaan alan tietoa ja tuottamaan sitä riittävän tieteellisesti. Mutta suomalaisessa systeemissä on se ongelma, että sen läpikäyneet eivät välttämättä tiedosta riittävästi sitä, että markkinointi (tai kauppatieteet yleensäkin) on enemmän praktiikkaa kuin teoriaa. Paraskaan teoria ei tuota tuloksia automaattisesti, vaikka voikin ohjata oikeaan suuntaan toimenpiteitä suunniteltaessa.

Suomi on harvinaisen teoriapainotteinen maa kauppatieteiden opetuksessa. Vertailukohtani on Ranskasta missä olin yhden lukukauden opiskelijavaihdossa EDHEC:ssä (Ecole de Hautes Etudes Commerciales du Nord) Lillessä. Vaikka ranskalaiset yleisesti ovat suorastaan kartesiolaisia teoriapainotteisuudessaan, kauppatieteet ovat Suomeen verrattuna paljon käytännönläheisemmin opetettuja. Case-tyyppistä opetusta on paljon, samoin harjoittelua, yrityspelikursseja, vierailijaluennoitsijoita, yleistiedon opetusta jne. Suomessa on siihen verrattuna erittäin metodi- ja kirjallisuuspainotteinen lähestymistapa, joka ei välttämättä opeta yhtä hyvin lähestymään asioita käytännönläheisesti, mutta antaa toisaalta paremmat eväät kokonaan uuden tiedon ja uusien käytäntöjen luomiseen tyhjästä. Lopputuloksena suomalainen vastavalmistunut ekonomi on liian usein lähes puhdas teoreetikko, joka ei osaa kääriä hihoja tarvittaessa. Ja ranskalainen taas ehkä helpommin ismien vietävissä, kun ei ole yhtä vahvaa kriittistä asennetta ja edellytyksiä arvioida ismien taustoja. Toki tämä on hieman stereotyyppinen arvio, yksilökohtaista vaihtelua on.

----------


## Salomaa

> Riippuu asiayhteydestä. Tieteellisessä tutkielmassa ehdottomasti kyllä, koska sanoilla on alan osaajille omat tarkat merkityksensä. Laajalle yleisölle voisi ehkä puhua "myönteisestä syrjinnästä", mutta ainakin omasta mielestäni se on ilmauksena lähes yhtä epämääräinen.
> 
> Ja menivätköhän sinullakin jotenkin sanat sekaisin, koska Vasemmistoliitto ja Perussuomalaiset eivät kyllä ainakaan tilastollisesti taida olla keskimääräistä koulutetumpien ihmisten puolueita...


Miksi tieteellisessä tutkielmassa ei voida käyttää suomenkielistä ilmaisua käsitteestä positiivinen diskriminointi ?


Timo Soini (hoikka poika) sanoi....   
Ymmärsitkö nyt tuon idean ?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Olen itse ollut useissa markkinointitehtävissä ja sana kohderyhmä on selkeä. Ryhmä kuluttajia, joihin markkinointitoimenpiteet kohdistetaan.


Kohderyhmäkään ei ole sama asia kuin segmentti. Kohderyhmä on ihan yleisesti markkinoinnissa kyllä käytetty sana, englanniksi se on target group. Segmentti on englanniksi segment. Kaikki kuluttajat jaetaan segmentteihin, mutta vain yhdestä tulee kohderyhmä. Kohderyhmä voidaan myös valita muuten kuin segmentoimalla. Ja segmentointihan voidaan myös tehdä muuten kuin geodemografisesti (en voi sanoa maantieteellis-väestötieteellisesti, kun kukaan ei ymmärtäisi, että puhun geodemografisesta), vaikka se lieneekin yleisin tapa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:10 ----------




> Niche = jollekin tai jollekulle erityisen sopiva *toiminta- tai muu alue*.


Yleensä kaikkien yritysten toiminta- tai muut alueet ovat yritykselle erityisen sopivia. Niche taas on erittäin rajallinen sellainen. Mutta miksi sanoa "erittäin rajallinen erityisen sopiva toiminta-alue", kun voi käyttää sanaa niche?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:10 ----------




> Segmentti = yleisemmin: *kokonaisuuden osa*; yksi toisiaan seuraavista samanlaisista osista, jaoke.


Voisimme toki puhua kuluttajajaokkeista (joskin segmentti viittaa paremmin siihen, että segmentit yhdessä muodostavat koko joukon), mutta kun kukaan muu ei puhu, paremmin teen itseni ymmärretyksi puhumalla kuluttajasegmenteistä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:10 ----------




> Nuo sanojen niee --


Ei se ole niee vaan ni, jos se pitää kirjoittaa "suomalaisittain".

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:10 ----------




> Koska jos esim HSL osaisi markkinoida joukkoliikennettä, linjastoja ja uudistuksia, matkustajamäärät nousisivat, epätietoisuus vähenisi ja turha nillitys ja muutosvastarintakin vähenisi. Ihmiset suhtautuvat epäillen, kun eivät tiedä. Markkinointi siis liittyy, tai sen pitäisi liittyä, kiinteästi joukkoliikenteeseen erotuksena noista muista.





> Jos me halutaan 35-vuotias mies Bemarista raitiovaunuun, niin silloin kaikki viestin perilletoimittamiseen liittyvät termit kuuluvat oleellisesti tälle foorumille.


Nämä ovat hyviä pointteja, mutta menevät vähän ohi. Markkinointi ei ole vain markkinointiviestintää, vaan se alkaa siitä, että asiat alun perinkin mietitään markkinoinnin  näkökulmasta: keitä tämän "tuotteen" käyttäjät ovat, miten he toimivat ja mitä he haluavat? Paljolti siis sitä, että joukkoliikennettä tuotettaisiin asiakaslähtöisesti eikä tuotantolähtöisesti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:10 ----------




> Kyllä minulle nykykieli kelpaa. En kaipaa "Agricolan suomea". Totta kai kieli kehittyy. Mutta ei kehitykään, jos kaikki nitset ja kasset otetaan kieleen siitä vaan.





> Minulle ainakin aikanaan opetettiin koulussa, että sivistyssanoja ei pidä käyttää tarpeettomasti. Silloin kun vastaavaa suomalaista sanaa ei ole, ei viestiä saa perille oikein tai vaivatta ilman sivistyssanoja, jolloin sivistyssanan käyttö on selvästi tarpeellista.


No jos se suomeen kiinteytetään (integroidaan), niin ainakin muodossa keissi. Tässä ollaan vähän häilyvillä vesillä, kun keissille on kyllä olemassa suomennos tapaus. Mutta samoin kuin tapaus voidaan kääntää englanniksi case, instance, incident, event, niin sana keissi on suomessakin alkanut ottaa oman hyvin rajatun merkityksensä. Ei ole siis selvää, onko sanan case käyttö tarpeen vai ei. Eri tilanteissa on, eri tilanteissa ehkä ei. Minusta se on hyvin pitkälti genrekysymys (viestinnän tutkimuksessakaan ei ole selvää, pitäisikö puhua genrestä vai tekstilajista; käytännössä ovat synonyymeja, mutta eivät ihan). Kielen käyttäjän pitää tunnistaa aina oman kohderyhmänsä tavat kielenkäytöstä, millään muulla ei ole merkitystä. Tietysti jos kyse on vaikka peruskoulun äidinkielen opetusta, täytyy antaa vähän muitakin evästeitä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Miksi tieteellisessä tutkielmassa ei voida käyttää suomenkielistä ilmaisua käsitteestä positiivinen diskriminointi ?
> 
> Ymmärsitkö nyt tuon idean ?


Koska olemme oikeinkirjoitusketjussa, rohkenen huomauttaa, että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti. Kuten ei huutomerkkiäkään. Tämähän on tietysti täysin loogista, sillä ei näihin rinnastuvaa pistettäkään eroteta välilyönnillä edeltävästä sanasta.

Ranskalaiset ovat tässäkin asiassa väärässä.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Nämä ovat hyviä pointteja, mutta menevät vähän ohi. Markkinointi ei ole vain markkinointiviestintää, vaan se alkaa siitä, että asiat alun perinkin mietitään markkinoinnin  näkökulmasta: keitä tämän "tuotteen" käyttäjät ovat, miten he toimivat ja mitä he haluavat? Paljolti siis sitä, että joukkoliikennettä tuotettaisiin asiakaslähtöisesti eikä tuotantolähtöisesti.


HSL-tapauksessa homma kuitenkin toimii tuon alun perin miettimisen näkökulmasta. Suunnittelijat pystyivät ainakin tässä kantakaupungin linjastouudistuksessa suunnittelemaan sellaisen bussilinjaston, joka lähtee siitä, että tyydytetään käyttäjien tarpeet mahdollisimman laadukkaasti (esim. dösät pois Kaivokadulta/Espalta ym -> luotettavuus), kustannustehokkaasti (esim. 24 linjastomuutokset, jolloin yksi tyhjä dösä kiertää kaikki "pakkokohteet" sen sijaan, että tyhjiä dösiä on kolmella eri linjalla) ja monipuolisesti. Homma lässähti vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun jonkun olisi pitänyt kertoa kansalle, mitä nyt on tapahtumassa. Kukaan ei kertonut, joten kansa ei tajunnut ja ryhtyi nurisemaan. Sääli.

USA ei taida monenkaan mielestä olla mikään joukkoliikenteen mallimaa, mutta jenkkityyliin siellä silti osataan markkinoida myös joukkoliikennettä. Useammassakin kaupungissa olen törmännyt paitsi joukkoliikennevälineissä myös niiden ulkopuolella mainontaan, jossa kehutaan ja todistellaan jotain tiettyä yhteyttä, kulkuneuvoa tai ominaisuutta. Esimerkiksi verrataan matka-aikoja henkilöauton ja raitiovaunun kesken tai mainostetaan uutta yhteyttä kertomalla ydinasiat selkeästi ja ymmärrettävästi: "aamukuudesta iltayhteentoista vartin välein kaikkiin näihin paikkoihin" ym. Meillä pitäisi osata lukea Metro-lehden HSL-palstaa ja tutkia pysäkkikatoksiin läiskittyjä A4-tiedotteita. Jos ei tee kumpaakaan, kuten vaikkapa autoilija kai harvemmin tekee, ei tiedä tuon taivaallista mistään.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:35 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 4:32 ----------




> OIkeasti nyt. Markkinointi on se aine, jonka tenteistä krapulaiset opiskelijat käyvät keräämässä noppia. kun Kela ahdistelee opintojen etenemisestä. Tuomiojan mielestä teologia ei kuulu yliopistoon, samaa mieltä, mutta kyllä mä heivaisin markkinoinnin ensiksi.


Ei tuolla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että markkinointi sinänsä olisi jotenkin humpuukia. Jos olisi, niin ei yksityiset firmat käyttäisi siihen miljardeja rahaa. Meillä opiskellaan muutenkin korkeakouluissa kaikenlaista roskaa, joka ei niihin kuuluisi.

Markkinointi ei ole rakettitiedettä, fiksu tyyppi oppii vaikka amiksessa ihan riittävästi markkinoinnin ja toimivan viestinnän teoriaperusteita ja työharjoittelussa oppii sitten soveltamaan niitä käytäntöön.

----------


## Salomaa

> Koska olemme oikeinkirjoitusketjussa, rohkenen huomauttaa, että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti. Kuten ei huutomerkkiäkään. Tämähän on tietysti täysin loogista, sillä ei näihin rinnastuvaa pistettäkään eroteta välilyönnillä edeltävästä sanasta.
> 
> Ranskalaiset ovat tässäkin asiassa väärässä.


Minä kysyin eri asiaa, mutta vastasit toiseen.   Kirjoitapa oikeinkirjoittaen  oikeinkirjoitusta koskeva kommenttisi, niin päästään keskustelemaan itse varsinaisesta asiasta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minä kysyin eri asiaa, mutta vastasit toiseen.   Kirjoitapa oikeinkirjoittaen  oikeinkirjoitusta koskeva kommenttisi, niin päästään keskustelemaan itse varsinaisesta asiasta.


Nyt minua kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä korjattavaa tlajusen viestissä oli.

----------


## j-lu

> Noh noh, aika ennakkoluuloinen asenne...


Ennemmin tahallisen provosoiva. Mulla on markkinoinnista opintokokonaisuus. Sivuaineesta jäi muutama kurssi, kun olisivat vaatineet läsnäoloa  :Very Happy: 




> Ei tuolla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että markkinointi sinänsä olisi jotenkin humpuukia. Jos olisi, niin ei yksityiset firmat käyttäisi siihen miljardeja rahaa.


Mun nähdäkseni siitä, mihin yritykset käyttävät rahaa, ei voi päätellä asian tarpeellisuutta. Markkinoinnin osalta voi vieläpä todeta, että jotkut tutkimukset kertovat yritysten käyttävän rahaa markkinointiin lähinnä siksi, että kilpailijatkin käyttävät. Toki näissä äärimmäisen pehmeissä tieteissä saadaan tutkimuksista sellaisia tuloksia kuin halutaan, joten pintapuoleisella perehtymisellä on vaikea sanoa mitään tulosten luotettavuudesta.

Olen ollut duunissa yhdessä melko suuressa rakennusalan yrityksessä, joka ei toimitusjohtajan (ja pääomistajan) kertoman mukaan ole koskaan harkinnutkaan mitään markkinointiin liittyvää yrityksen tuloksen/menestyksen parantamiseksi. "Olemme keskittyneet rakentamiseen".  Kolmesta peestä ensimmäinen on tietysti hoidossa tuollakin asenteella. Ystäväni pyörittää tällä hetkellä kaupanalan erikoisliikettä (liikevaihto reilun miljoonan, kasvu viime vuodet kymmeniä prosentteja), eikä ymmärrä markkinoinnista mitään. En usko, että nämä anekdootit ovat mitenkään erityisiä. 

Markkinoinnilla on varmasti sijansa maailmassa, mutta väittäisin kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen suosion perustuvan ensisijaisesti käsittämättömän moniin muihin asioihin kuin hyvään markkinointiin. Uskaltaisin jopa lyödä aika isosti vetoa siitä, että jos HSL:n toiminnoista ja budjetista karsittaisiin kaikki markkinointiin liittyvä kokonaan, niin se ei näkyisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärissä millään aikavälillä mitenkään. Jos tällä hetkellä markkinointiin käytettävä raha ja energia käytettäisiin johonkin muuhun, vaikka pysäkkikatosten rakentamiseen tai liikennevälineiden siivoamiseen, niin käyttäjämäärät nousisivat. (Ja tokihan markkinointi-ihmiset näkevät tuon markkinoinnillisena valintana. Tosiasiassa se on kuitenkin vain keskittymistä olennaiseen.)

----------


## hezec

> Nyt minua kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä korjattavaa tlajusen viestissä oli.


"Kuten ei huutomerkkiäkään" ei ole itsenäinen lause, koska siitä puuttuu verbi, joten periaatteessa se pitäisi liittää edeltävään lauseeseen pilkulla. Tlajusen käyttämä erottelu voidaan ymmärtää painottavana tehokeinona, mutta kieliopillisesti parempi tapa ilmaista sama painotus on käyttää ajatusviivaa pisteen sijaan.




> Miksi tieteellisessä tutkielmassa ei voida käyttää suomenkielistä ilmaisua käsitteestä positiivinen diskriminointi ?


Siksi, että käsitteelle ei ole olemassa vakiintunutta suomenkielistä ilmaisua. Tieteellisessä tutkielmassa käsitteistön pitää olla tarkasti määriteltyä, jotta vastuu tulkinnasta ei jää lukijalle. Tieteellä on suomen kielen "puhtauden" kannalta sellainen ikävä taipumus, että suurin osa siitä tulee Suomeen ulkomailta käyttäen jo vakiintuneita englanninkielisiä ilmauksia käsitteilleen. Suomalaisten tutkijoiden on yksinkertaisesti helpompaa käyttää näitä valmiita ilmauksia vain vähän muokattuina kuin yrittää keksiä suomennoksia ja lopulta päästä yksimielisyyteen siitä, kenen käännös on paras. "Sivistyssanojen" käyttö auttaa myös käsitteitä erottumaan yleiskielen joukosta, mikä ei tieteellisessä kirjallisuudessa ole lainkaan huono asia.

Jos ilmaus myöhemmin leviää yleisempään käyttöön vaikkapa poliitikkojen välityksellä, on melko myöhäistä enää yrittää muuttaa vakiintunutta käytäntöä. Toisaalta suurelle yleisölle käsite pitää selittää tarkemmin riippumatta käytetystä ilmauksesta. Tällaisessa tilanteessa ei ole juuri eroa sillä, käytetäänkö vieras- vai kotoperäisiä sanoja. Itse en tosin "puolitoistakielisenä" (opin englannin pikkulapsena ulkomailla asuessa) liene paras henkilö arvioimaan vaikkapa oikeinkirjoituksen helppoutta. 




> Timo Soini (hoikka poika) sanoi.... 
> Ymmärsitkö nyt tuon idean ?


Selvä, sarkasmia siis. Kun sanoilla ei käyttämässäsi muodossa ollut mitään selkeää merkitystä (Arhinmäki ja Soini eivät edusta samaa puoluetta, vaikka sana oli yksikössä), yritin päätellä, tarkoititko "omien puolueidensa koulutetuimpia miehiä" (luultavasti ainakin karkeasti totta) vai "koulutettujen ihmisten puolueita edustavia miehiä" (sarkasmia). Kieliopillisesti oikea teksti auttaa kummasti ymmärtämään tällaisia vivahteita kirjoitetussa kielessä.

----------


## Salomaa

> Nyt minua kiinnostaisi tietää, mitä korjattavaa tlajusen viestissä oli.


_...... että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti. Kuten ei huutomerkkiäkään._

Itse asiassa tuossa on useampia.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kuinka vastenhakoisesti luenkaan nykyään tätä säiettä. Voisiko nämä siirtää bussipuolen osastoon, niin välttyisin täydellisesti lukemasta näitä?


Eihän kukaan pakota lukemaan, vaikka tämä olisi missä osastossa. Mielenkiinnosta kysyisin, kuka tässä ketjussa mielestäsi otti sivistyssanat puheeksi?




> [N.N. ei ole kukaan henkilö]


Ei ehkä henkilö, mutta olisiko sivistyssana?




> Kyllä minulle nykykieli kelpaa. En kaipaa "Agricolan suomea".


Mutta kun sen nykykielen määrittely on hiukan vaikeaa: Mikä oli nykykieltä 20 vuotta sitten, ei ole sitä tänään. Jokaisen mielestä varmasti tuntuu omimmalta se yleiskieli, minkä on peruskoulussa tai sen edeltäjissä oppinut, mutta se ei tarkoita, että kieleen sen jälkeen tulleet muutokset olisivat automaattisesti huonoja.




> Konsultti-tietotekniikka -Suomi on ominut noita englanninkielisiä lainasanoja ylen määrin. Ei puhettakaan, että otettaisiin käyttöön jokin suomenkielinen uussana.


Sinun suomesi teki suomesta Suomen. Kyllä tietotekniikan alalla on otettu käyttöön paljon suomenkielisiä uussanoja, ja suomennoksia vieraskielisille termeille ehdotetaan tiheään. Asiansa osaava ammattilainen (vaikka sitten konsultti - joka muuten on lainasana) osaa kyllä käyttää asioista suomenkielisiä termejä, silloin kun sellainen on olemassa. Aloilla, joilla käytetään opetuksessa paljon vieraita kieliä, pidetään kyllä myös huolta siitä, että vieraskielisiä termejä ei suomenkieliseen tekstiin sekoiteta.




> Eihän se ole mitään lainaamista, jos ensin otetaan jokin vieraskielinen sana jonkin pienen piirin käyttöön sellaisenaan, ja yritetään vakuuttaa, että tämä on tätä kielen kehitystä! Se on aivotonta kopsaamista.


Miten sanojen lainaaminen mielestäsi toimii?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> _...... että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti. Kuten ei huutomerkkiäkään._
> 
> Itse asiassa tuossa on useampia.


Hezec jo sanoi, että jälkimmäinen virke tosiaan ei ole täydellinen, koska siitä puuttuu predikaatti. Se mennee tässä tapauksessa jälleen genreen sopivaksi ilmaisuksi ihan hyvin. Mutta mitä muuta siis?

----------


## Salomaa

> Hezec jo sanoi, että jälkimmäinen virke tosiaan ei ole täydellinen, koska siitä puuttuu predikaatti. Se mennee tässä tapauksessa jälleen genreen sopivaksi ilmaisuksi ihan hyvin. Mutta mitä muuta siis?


_että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti._

Mikä tuossa lauseessa on kieliopillisesti oikein ? Parempi kysyä näin päin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ei puhettakaan, että otettaisiin käyttöön jokin suomenkielinen uussana. Sehän olisi rahvaanomaista ja samalla näytetään miten paljon fiksumpia he ovat verrattuna meihin taviksiin.


Tämä on vain mielipiteesi, ja mielestäni olet erittäin väärässä. Oma mielipiteeni on, että kieltä käytetään kuten käytetään, koska a) se on helpointa, b) sillä tekee itsensä ymmärretyksi ja c) sillä sulautuu osaksi omaa viiteryhmäänsä. Mitään näyttämisen halua siinä ei ole, vaan pikemminkin päinvastoin. Jos näyttämisen halua on, korkeintaan sen viiteryhmän sisällä: oman alan sanasto pitää hallita, ja se on osa ammattitaidon tunnusmerkkejä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:55 ----------




> _että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti._
> 
> Mikä tuossa lauseessa on kieliopillisesti oikein ? Parempi kysyä näin päin.


Siinä on kaikki kieliopillisesti ihan oikein.

----------


## Albert

Muuten "positiivinen diskriminointi" on helppo, siis myönteinen syrjintä!
"Matkalainen" esimerkiksi ei ollenkaan halua ymmärtää mitä tarkoitan.
En nyt ollenkaan tarkoita, että tutkijoiden lääketieteen, kvanttifysiikan ja ties minkä yhteydessä pitäisi suomentaa alan sanastoa.
Niin nykykieli; eikös se ole sitä kieltä mitä nykyään puhutaan? Lapsuudessani kielemme oli erilaista kuin nykykieli. (Vastahan olimme juuri oppineet tekemään hormillisia tulisijoja asuntoihin.) Kieli muuttuu ja muuttukoon. Mutta ei kai kaikkea sontaa tarvitse ujuttaa kieleemme ja ehkä vain siksi, että itsetunto kohoaa, kun "hallitsee" moisten sanojen käytön?
Tämä forum ei tarvitse sellaista nykykieltä.



> Jos näyttämisen halua on, korkeintaan sen viiteryhmän sisällä: oman alan  sanasto pitää hallita, ja se on osa ammattitaidon tunnusmerkkejä.


Juuri noin tuossa ylempänä ainakin yritin tarkoittaa.

Eivät minulla otsasuonet pullistele enkä kiristele hampaitani. On tavallaan ollut opettavaistakin. Vaikenen tästä aiheesta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Juuri noin tuossa ylempänä ainakin yritin tarkoittaa.


Miksi sitten tulkitset, että markkinoinnin sanaston käyttö täällä olisi pätemistä, kun kerran täällä ei ole sitä viiteryhmää?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:11 ----------




> _että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti._
> 
> Mikä tuossa lauseessa on kieliopillisesti oikein ? Parempi kysyä näin päin.


Ja jotta nyt ei tarvitsisi enää tähän palata, niin selvitetään nyt sitten suomen peruskielioppia soveltaen, miksi tuo lause on ihan oikein. Se on hitusen jo vaikeaa, kun näin helppoon lauseeseen ei ole suomen kielessä opetellut samalla tavoin kielioppisääntöjä kuin vieraisiin kieliin.

Mutta siis: Lauseen predikaatti on "edeltää", subjekti "välilyönti", objekti "kysymysmerkkiä". Subjekti on ihan oikein nominatiivimuodossa, yleisnimenä pienellä ja yhteen kirjoitettuna, koska se on yhdyssana. Predikaatti on kieltomuodossa ja ihan oikein rakennettu: ei + verbin vartalo. Kieltosanan paikka on ihan oikein; voisi olla monessa muussakin, mutta juuri ennen predikaattia on varmasti oikein. Objekti on ihan oikein taivutettu partitiivissa, joka on akkusatiivin lisäksi se toinen sallittu objektin sijamuoto. Sen lisäksi on määresana "suomessa", joka on kielen nimenä kirjoitettu oikein eli pienellä alkukirjaimella. Lause alkaa alistuskonjunktiolla, jolla suomen kielessä ei sinänsä ole merkitystä lauseen rakenteeseen ja sanajärjestykseen. Sanajärjestys kokonaisuudessaan on ihan oikein; suomen kieliopissahan se on hyvin vapaa.

Toivottavasti tämä oli nyt kattava selitys siitä, mikä lauseessa on kieliopillisesti oikein, ja voimme keskittyä siihen, mikä siinä on kielioppia vastaan.

----------


## Compact

> Ei, et ole ainoa ketä ne häiritsevät. Olen pannut merkille, että varsinkin Tokmanni-ketjun myymälöissä (Robinhoodit sun muut) näkee erittäin huonoa oikeinkirjoitusosaamista (tai vaan yleistä huolimattomuutta?). Seuraavanlaiset esimerkit eivät olisi myymälän hintalapuissa ollenkaan tavattomia.
> 
> KARKKIKATU IRTOM
> AKEISET
> 
> PHILIPS PARRANAJ
> OKONE
> 
> Ihmetyttää vaan, että mikä kone näitä suoltaa ulos, eikö niitä edes tarkisteta ennen kuin ne laitetaan esille


Valtion hallinto sekä Puolue koneisto.

Esi merkiksi on sellaista kuin Liik enne vira sto http://portal.liikennevirasto.fi/siv...mages/logo.png ja sosdemien uusin kokous lanseerasi tämän: Oikeu den mukai nen (tms. kun ei näy loppua) http://www.sdp.fi/images/articles/aj...uopio-5788.jpg

Sanoiko, joku että yhdys sanojen pätkiminen ja väli merkkien väärin pano tulee, siitä että on niin paljo Englanti mielessä. Ei ,se ei siitä johdu vaan he kyllä asiat osaa, mutta he eivät osaa enää suomen kielen sanoja. Suomen Englantilaiset laittaa paljon tuntemattomia sanoja kirjotukseensa ja yhdys virheet tulee perus koulun käyneiltä ,ei osaa koti kielen sääntöä, kun johto ja hallinto tekee paljon hallaa.

----------


## Matkalainen

> "Matkalainen" esimerkiksi ei ollenkaan halua ymmärtää mitä tarkoitan.


Haluan. Todellakin haluan. Et vain tee siitä kovin helppoa.




> En nyt ollenkaan tarkoita, että tutkijoiden lääketieteen, kvanttifysiikan ja ties minkä yhteydessä pitäisi suomentaa alan sanastoa.


Selvä. Mitä sitten mahdat tarkoittaa?




> Niin nykykieli; eikös se ole sitä kieltä mitä nykyään puhutaan? Lapsuudessani kielemme oli erilaista kuin nykykieli. (Vastahan olimme juuri oppineet tekemään hormillisia tulisijoja asuntoihin.) Kieli muuttuu ja muuttukoon. Mutta ei kai kaikkea sontaa tarvitse ujuttaa kieleemme ja ehkä vain siksi, että itsetunto kohoaa, kun "hallitsee" moisten sanojen käytön?
> Tämä forum ei tarvitse sellaista nykykieltä.


Nykykieli nimenomaan on sitä mitä nykyään puhutaan, ja siksi muuttuu alati. Tästä olemme ilmeisesti täysin samaa mieltä. Kieleen ei myöskään tarvitse hyväksyä kaikenlaista "sontaa" (eikä nähdäkseni ole hyväksyttykään). Tästäkin lienemme samaa mieltä.

Eri mieltä lienemme sitten siitä mikä on sontaa. Tämä koko debatti lähti alunperin täysin toisaalla käytetystä niche-sanasta, jota jotkut ilmeisesti pitävät "itsetunnon kohottamisena". Se on kuitenkin nykysuomeen juurtunut sivistyssana, jolle ei ole selkeää suomenkielistä vastinetta. Kukaan ei odota, että jokainen osaisi nikottelematta arvata sen merkitystä, eikä kukaan ole (täällä) kritisoinut sen merkityksen selventämistä saati kysymistä. Typeränä on pidetty tämän sanan käytön kritisoimista, juuri siksi koska sille ei ole selkeää, nasevaa vastinetta "puhtaassa" suomen kielessä.

Mitä mieltä muuten olet sanan "sosiaalinen" käytöstä? Sekin on alunperin sivistyssanana kieleen tullut, ja on jopa joskus ollut kirjoitusasultaankin "socialinen". Nykyään sitä harva edes ajattelee lainasanana. Kysyn, vailla sarkasmia tai ilkeyttä, olisiko mielestäsi ollut parempi keksiä sille joku suomalaisempi vastine?

----------


## Salomaa

*että suomessa kysymysmerkkiä ei edellä välilyönti.*

 Lause on oikein, aivoni lukivat _edellä_, kun olisi pitänyt tulkita _edellä_.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:10 ----------

Siitän on jo kymmenen vuota kun sain tämän kijoituskoneen lahjaki. En ole vielä kiljoitelut tapeeksi. Teen vipheitä, mutta en anna persiksi.

Hyvää Ötyä !

----------


## ultrix

> Olen vähän huono hakemaan tietoa. Osoitatko minulle sen tutkimuksen, jonka mukaan metrosta tykkääminen "perustuu vahvasti markkinoinnillisiin keinoihin", eikä esimerkiksi vaikkapa itse metroon, Itä-Helsingin liikenneyhteyksiin, sosiodemograafisiin seikkoihin tai muihin, vähän uskottavampiin tulkintoihin todellisuudesta?


Tähän vastaan kirjoituksen lopuksi.




> OIkeasti nyt. Markkinointi on se aine, jonka tenteistä krapulaiset opiskelijat käyvät keräämässä noppia. kun Kela ahdistelee opintojen etenemisestä. Tuomiojan mielestä teologia ei kuulu yliopistoon, samaa mieltä, mutta kyllä mä heivaisin markkinoinnin ensiksi.


Sitten sieltä pitäisi heittää varmaan pois AMK-puolelle myös arkkitehtuuri ym. soveltavat tieteet. Ja naistutkimus Humakkiin, vai mitä? Ja entäs ne kieli- ja kirjastokurssit?

Mielestäni kylmän tieteen ohella yliopistoon mahtuu myös soveltavaa, ammattiin valmentavaa koulutusta. Markkinoinnin tieteellisyydestä voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta mitä luulet, minkä kattokäsitteen alle mahtuvien asioiden avulla esim. sellaiset yritykset kuin Apple ja Coca-Cola ovat nousseet maailman myydyimpien ja arvostettujen brändien joukkoon? Miksi jotkut ihmiset käyvät Lidlissä ja toiset Stockmannilla Herkussa, vaikka nämä sijaitsisivat vieri vieressä? Ja ketkä sekakäyttävät molempia ääripäiden ruokakauppoja ja mistä syistä? Esim. näitä asioita tutkii markkinointi, kuten varmaan tiedätkin, jos teidän opetuksenne on ollut laadukasta. Mulla on vähän semmoinen tuntuma peruskurssilla istuvana, ettei ole ollut. Tai sitten johtui poissaolosta.  :Smile: 




> Suomi on harvinaisen teoriapainotteinen maa kauppatieteiden opetuksessa.


En tunne muita kauppakorkeakouluja, mutta Tampereen yliopiston Johtamiskorkeakoulussa (ent. Tampereen yliopiston Kauppakorkeakoulu) opetetaan hyvin pragmaattisesti kauppatieteitä, myös markkinointia.




> Nämä ovat hyviä pointteja, mutta menevät vähän ohi. Markkinointi ei ole vain markkinointiviestintää, vaan se alkaa siitä, että asiat alun perinkin mietitään markkinoinnin  näkökulmasta: keitä tämän "tuotteen" käyttäjät ovat, miten he toimivat ja mitä he haluavat? Paljolti siis sitä, että joukkoliikennettä tuotettaisiin asiakaslähtöisesti eikä tuotantolähtöisesti.


Peukku tälle.




> Homma lässähti vasta siinä vaiheessa, kun jonkun olisi pitänyt kertoa kansalle, mitä nyt on tapahtumassa. Kukaan ei kertonut, joten kansa ei tajunnut ja ryhtyi nurisemaan. Sääli.
> 
> USA ei taida monenkaan mielestä olla mikään joukkoliikenteen mallimaa, mutta jenkkityyliin siellä silti osataan markkinoida myös joukkoliikennettä. Useammassakin kaupungissa olen törmännyt paitsi joukkoliikennevälineissä myös niiden ulkopuolella mainontaan, jossa kehutaan ja todistellaan jotain tiettyä yhteyttä, kulkuneuvoa tai ominaisuutta. Esimerkiksi verrataan matka-aikoja henkilöauton ja raitiovaunun kesken tai mainostetaan uutta yhteyttä kertomalla ydinasiat selkeästi ja ymmärrettävästi: "aamukuudesta iltayhteentoista vartin välein kaikkiin näihin paikkoihin" ym. Meillä pitäisi osata lukea Metro-lehden HSL-palstaa ja tutkia pysäkkikatoksiin läiskittyjä A4-tiedotteita. Jos ei tee kumpaakaan, kuten vaikkapa autoilija kai harvemmin tekee, ei tiedä tuon taivaallista mistään.


Peukku myös tälle




> Ei tuolla ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, että markkinointi sinänsä olisi jotenkin humpuukia. Jos olisi, niin ei yksityiset firmat käyttäisi siihen miljardeja rahaa. Meillä opiskellaan muutenkin korkeakouluissa kaikenlaista roskaa, joka ei niihin kuuluisi.
> 
> Markkinointi ei ole rakettitiedettä, fiksu tyyppi oppii vaikka amiksessa ihan riittävästi markkinoinnin ja toimivan viestinnän teoriaperusteita ja työharjoittelussa oppii sitten soveltamaan niitä käytäntöön.


ja tälle.




> Mun nähdäkseni siitä, mihin yritykset käyttävät rahaa, ei voi päätellä asian tarpeellisuutta. Markkinoinnin osalta voi vieläpä todeta, että jotkut tutkimukset kertovat yritysten käyttävän rahaa markkinointiin lähinnä siksi, että kilpailijatkin käyttävät. Toki näissä äärimmäisen pehmeissä tieteissä saadaan tutkimuksista sellaisia tuloksia kuin halutaan, joten pintapuoleisella perehtymisellä on vaikea sanoa mitään tulosten luotettavuudesta.


Jos yritys näkee markkinoinnin vain jonain erillisenä momenttina kirjanpidossa, niin mennään metsään.




> Olen ollut duunissa yhdessä melko suuressa rakennusalan yrityksessä, joka ei toimitusjohtajan (ja pääomistajan) kertoman mukaan ole koskaan harkinnutkaan mitään markkinointiin liittyvää yrityksen tuloksen/menestyksen parantamiseksi. "Olemme keskittyneet rakentamiseen".  Kolmesta peestä ensimmäinen on tietysti hoidossa tuollakin asenteella. Ystäväni pyörittää tällä hetkellä kaupanalan erikoisliikettä (liikevaihto reilun miljoonan, kasvu viime vuodet kymmeniä prosentteja), eikä ymmärrä markkinoinnista mitään. En usko, että nämä anekdootit ovat mitenkään erityisiä.


Markkinointi-nimistä oppiainetta ei edes opetettu Suomen yliopistoissa ennen 1970-lukua, vaan siihen sisältyvät käsitteet olivat erilaisten kauppatieteellisten nicheiden (erillisten lokeroiden  :Razz: ) sisällä. Asiakasviestintä, mainonta, myynti, tuote- ja asiakassegmentointi ( :Wink: ) ja kaikki muu vastaava on yhdistetty yhden ison käsitteen alle, joka harmi kyllä on yleiskielessä pelkistetty yksinomaan mainonnaksi ja myyntiin tähtääviksi asiakaskontakteiksi (esim. telemarkkinointi).




> Markkinoinnilla on varmasti sijansa maailmassa, mutta väittäisin kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen suosion perustuvan ensisijaisesti käsittämättömän moniin muihin asioihin kuin hyvään markkinointiin. Uskaltaisin jopa lyödä aika isosti vetoa siitä, että jos HSL:n toiminnoista ja budjetista karsittaisiin kaikki markkinointiin liittyvä kokonaan, niin se ei näkyisi joukkoliikenteen käyttäjämäärissä millään aikavälillä mitenkään. Jos tällä hetkellä markkinointiin käytettävä raha ja energia käytettäisiin johonkin muuhun, vaikka pysäkkikatosten rakentamiseen tai liikennevälineiden siivoamiseen, niin käyttäjämäärät nousisivat. (Ja tokihan markkinointi-ihmiset näkevät tuon markkinoinnillisena valintana. Tosiasiassa se on kuitenkin vain keskittymistä olennaiseen.)


Palataan takas alun metroon. 

Mitä luulet, kuinka suosittu metro olisi, jos se olisi tasan samanlainen kuin bussijärjestelmä, josta markkinointiajattelu on unohdettu kokonaan: 3 m korkea sähköjunan kuvalla varustettu tolppa ja päre "*44, 44A RUOHOLAHTI* GRÄSVIKEN" sisäänkäynnin kohdalla, asemalla viime talviaikataulun A4-kokoinen aikataulu ja vuoden 1994 linjakartta, jossa metro olisi yksi sinisistä viivoista kartalla  tai vaihtoehtoisesti kartan ainoa linja, kun bussit, ratikat ja junat olisivat ihan omia järjestelmiään omine karttoineen. Juna olisi lisätulojen takia mainosteipattu ihan mihin sattuu-kuoseihin (okei, tätä on tapahtunut). Kotiin ei jaettaisi aikataulukirjaa, vaan sitä myytäisiin virka-aikaan avoinna olevalla palvelupisteellä ja netissä aikataulut olisi ainoastaan PDF-formaatissa. Ei myöskään puhettakaan, että linjalla kelpaisi sama lippu kuin bussilinjoilla, ja päivälipun sijaan perittäisiin rahakkailta turisteilta joka matkasta kertamaksu.

Kuulostaako tutulta? Minusta kuulostaa erittäin paljon vaikkapa Hämeenlinnalta.

Suomen raideliikenteessä paras esimerkki on paikallisjunaliikenne suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla, jonka mahdollisuudet pilattiin vuosikymmeniksi markkinointiajattelun täydellisellä puuttumisella. Esimerkiksi Tampereen Vehmaisissa, Messukylässä ja Järvensivulla aniharva edes _tiesi_ 1980-luvulla, että junalla pääsisi muutamassa minuutissa keskustaan tunnin välein  tosin 1983 leikkausten jälkeen enää kolmesti päivässä.

En ole tutkinut tätä tieteellisesti, eikä mulla ole linkittää tähän tutkimusta, mutta mulla on vahva hypoteesi, että onneton markkinointiosaaminen on vaikuttanut siihen, miksi joukkoliikenne on liikennelaitoskaupunkien ja pitkän matkan kaukoliikenteen ulkopuolella muuttunut auringonlaskun alaksi, kun samankokoisissa (poliittisesti) länsieurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne yleisesti menestyy varsin hyvin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kotiin ei jaettaisi aikataulukirjaa


Ei muuten enää jaetakaan. HSL lopetti sen jakamisen ainakin Helsingissä viime syksynä, juuri silloin kun sitä tosiaan olisi tarvinnut, kun iso osa bussilinjoista muuttui kokonaan uuteen uskoon. En tiedä, jaetaanko sitä edelleen naapurikunnissa. Välillä tuntuu siltä, että markkinointiposse tosiaan yrittää tehdä kaikkensa pilatakseen suunnittelupossen työn.

----------


## Palomaa

> En tiedä, jaetaanko sitä edelleen naapurikunnissa.


Espoossa meille tuli ainakin viimeisin aikataulu vielä.
Vantaalla asuessani emme saaneet aikatauluja postissa.

----------


## hezec

> En tiedä, jaetaanko sitä edelleen naapurikunnissa.


Mitä ilmeisimmin jaetaan. Muutin vastikään otaniemeläiseen soluasuntoon, ja tyhjentäessäni postilaatikosta kuukauden edestä pizzamainoksia vastaan tuli myös Espoon aikataulukirja. Täällä sitä taas luulisi kaikkein vähiten tarvitsevan, kun alueella on luultavasti eniten internet-päätelaitteita ja niihin tottuneita käyttäjiä per asukas koko seudulla, ja ihmiset asuvat täällä nimenomaan siksi, että päivittäinen liikkuminen jää mahdollisimman vähäiseksi. Luonnollisesti myös itse kirjan takakannesta löytyy Reittioppaan mainos.

Itse olen kyllä sitä mieltä, että fiksumpaa olisi jakaa säännöllisesti koteihin pieniä lehtisiä, joissa on liikennetiedotteita ja vinkkejä. Samalla tavoitettaisiin se enemmistö, joka ei nyt törmää vastaavaan ajankohtaistietoon Metro-lehden takasivuilla.. Toki infolehtisen mukana voisi olla vaikka ilmainen tilauskaavake aikataulukirjalle, jos joku sellaisen oikeasti vielä haluaa. Aikatauluilla vain on tapana muuttua, eivätkä pitkät listat päätepysäkkien lähtöaikoja juuri auta suunnittelemaan omaa liikkumista muuten kuin ko. päättärin läheltä linjan varrelle

(Aletaan muuten taas olla aika kaukana ketjun alkuperäisestä aiheesta...)

----------


## thm

> Minä kysyin eri asiaa, mutta vastasit toiseen.   Kirjoitapa oikeinkirjoittaen  oikeinkirjoitusta koskeva kommenttisi, niin päästään keskustelemaan itse varsinaisesta asiasta.





> "Kuten ei huutomerkkiäkään" ei ole itsenäinen lause, koska siitä puuttuu verbi, joten periaatteessa se pitäisi liittää edeltävään lauseeseen pilkulla. Tlajusen käyttämä erottelu voidaan ymmärtää painottavana tehokeinona, mutta kieliopillisesti parempi tapa ilmaista sama painotus on käyttää ajatusviivaa pisteen sijaan.


Jos nyt viilataan pilkkua oikein kunnolla, niin oikeinkirjoitus ja stilistiikka (keksikääpä tuolle "suomenkielinen" vastine :Smile: ) eivät ole sama asia. Oikeinkirjoitus ei varsinaisesti kata lauserakennetta, vaan nimensä mukaisesti nimenomaan kirjoitusasun: kirjainten (grafeemien) määrän, laadun (iso vai pieni) ja järjestyksen sekä välimerkit. Niinpä lauseen syntaktiseen rakenteseen eli siihen ovatko kaikki syntaktiset toimijat (koulukieliopissa lauseenjäsenet) paikallaan liittyvä epäkohta ei oikeastaan ole oikeinkirjoitusasia.

Mitä tulee lainasanoihin, niin nykykielitiede pyrkii erityisesti välttämään arvottavaa tulkintaa: ei ole "hyviä" tai "huonoja" lainasanoja. Sen, onko jokin sana tai ilmaus osa yleiskieltä, pitäisi riippua vain ja ainoastaan niiden käytön laajuudesta: jos kyseinen ilmaus yleistyy voimakkaasti, on se osa yleiskieltä. Riippumatta siitä, pidetäänkö tätä ilmausta kelvollisena tai sopivana.

----------


## Max

> Vantaalla asuessani emme saaneet aikatauluja postissa.


Ai. Kyllä meille on ainakin tähän nyt voimassaolevaan asti tullut aina. Olisiko teillä ollut Ei mainoksia -tarra postilaatikossa?

----------


## Compact

> Ai. Kyllä meille on ainakin tähän nyt voimassaolevaan asti tullut aina. Olisiko teillä ollut Ei mainoksia -tarra postilaatikossa?


Aikataulukirja ja Kelan lehti (mm.) tulevat postilaatikkoon noista tarroista huolimatta, kun nuo ovat julkisia tiedotuksia. Jos ei tule, se on postinkannon häiriö.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Nämä ovat hyviä pointteja, mutta menevät vähän ohi. Markkinointi ei ole vain markkinointiviestintää, vaan se alkaa siitä, että asiat alun perinkin mietitään markkinoinnin  näkökulmasta: keitä tämän "tuotteen" käyttäjät ovat, miten he toimivat ja mitä he haluavat? Paljolti siis sitä, että joukkoliikennettä tuotettaisiin asiakaslähtöisesti eikä tuotantolähtöisesti.





> Peukku tälle.


Kiitos peukusta. Jatkaisin siitä vielä, että tämä KSV:n selvitys seudun saavutettavuudesta arjessa on juuri sitä markkinoinnin soveltamista joukkoliikenteeseen: opitaan tuntemaan markkinoiden tarpeet. Tosin tuosta pitäisi päästä vielä syvemmälle, nykytilanteesta tarpeisiin. Ja joukkoliikennematkustajan käyttäytyminen tiedetään muutenkin melko heikosti.

Tämä markkinointikeskustelu pitäisi kyllä laittaa omaksi ketjukseen (vai olikohan sellainen jo).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tunne muita kauppakorkeakouluja, mutta Tampereen yliopiston Johtamiskorkeakoulussa (ent. Tampereen yliopiston Kauppakorkeakoulu) opetetaan hyvin pragmaattisesti kauppatieteitä, myös markkinointia.


Minulla on varmaan joku asenneongelma Tampereen yliopiston kauppatieteiden kanssa. Minusta niiden opetusohjelma on ainakin paperilta luettuna ollut jo vuosikymmenet jotenkin pökkelön näköinen. Hyvin vanhakantaisen näköisiä opintokokonaisuuksia jne. En toki voi tietää mitä niiden kokonaisuuksien sisällä tehdään. Turun kauppakorkeakoulu on aina vaikuttanut minusta pragmaattisemmalta ja modernimmalta, ja ennen kaikkea paljon laaja-alaisemmalta. (Disclaimer: jäin aikoinaan 0,2 pistettä hyväksymisrajan alle Tampereen yliopiston taloudellishallinnollisesta tiedekunnasta. Joku voisi selittää asenteeni "happamia ovat sanoi kettu pihlajanmarjoista" -periaatteella. En kuitenkaan usko että näin on, koska alunperin tähtäsin Turun kauppakorkeaan. Hain Tampereelle vain siksi, että alle 20-vuotiaana opintotukea maksettiin vain puolet normaalista tasosta ja laskin, ettei minulla olisi varaa lähteä Turkuun opiskelemaan ennen kuin täytän 20 vuotta. Kuten sitten meninkin opiskeltuani Tampereella vuoden englantilaista filologiaa ja ranskan kieltä, ja käytyäni armeijan.)

Sivumennen sanottuna, Turku oli valintani paitsi edullisten asumiskustannusten vuoksi niin myös siksi, että opetusohjelma vaikutti aidosti modernilta ja laaja-alaiselta -- verrattuna myös hieman vanhakantaisen tuntuiseen Helsingin kauppakorkeakouluun, jonka opetusohjelmaa myös tutkin aikoinaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sivumennen sanottuna, Turku oli valintani paitsi edullisten asumiskustannusten vuoksi niin myös siksi, että opetusohjelma vaikutti aidosti modernilta ja laaja-alaiselta -- verrattuna myös hieman vanhakantaisen tuntuiseen Helsingin kauppakorkeakouluun, jonka opetusohjelmaa myös tutkin aikoinaan.


Helsingin kauppiksesta ei mitään vanhakantaisempaa löytynytkään kuin markkinointi, ihan viime vuosiin asti. Sitten tuli aika iso sukupolvenvaihdos, ja opetus on kyllä nykyään ihan veitsenterällä. Ja mielestäni myös sopiva yhdistelmä teoriaa ja pragmaattisuutta.

----------


## j-lu

> Tähän vastaan kirjoituksen lopuksi.


Osuma!  :Very Happy: 




> Sitten sieltä pitäisi heittää varmaan pois AMK-puolelle myös arkkitehtuuri ym. soveltavat tieteet. Ja naistutkimus Humakkiin, vai mitä? Ja entäs ne kieli- ja kirjastokurssit?


Kyllähän arkkitehtuurilla on annettavaa. Täälläkin on puhuttu paljon motareiden bulevardisoinnista ja tulevat sukupolvet sen toteuttavat. Kieltentutkimus taas on todella kovaa "tavaraa" verrattuna nyt vaikkapa sitten markkinointiin. Niin kovaa, että jotein kialen rakenteen peruskurssia on aika haastavaa käydä onnistuneesti tenttimässä kaverin luentomuistiinpanojen perusteella krapulassa.




> Markkinoinnin tieteellisyydestä voi olla montaa mieltä, mutta mitä luulet, minkä kattokäsitteen alle mahtuvien asioiden avulla esim. sellaiset yritykset kuin Apple ja Coca-Cola ovat nousseet maailman myydyimpien ja arvostettujen brändien joukkoon?


Nokian brändikin oli joku tovi sitten vielä ihan arvokas, kun firma oli alallaan kehityksen kärjessä, vaikka aika tavallista on sanoa, ettei Nokiassa ymmärretä tai ole koskaan ymmärretty markkinoinnista mitään. Eli kyllä mä sanoisin, että firmojen arvon määrittävä kattokäsite kodinelektroniikassa on teknologia. Coca-Cola on vaikeampi, mutta toisaalta se ei ole lähelläkään joukkoliikennettä.




> Miksi jotkut ihmiset käyvät Lidlissä ja toiset Stockmannilla Herkussa, vaikka nämä sijaitsisivat vieri vieressä?


Herkusta saa oliivileipää ja Liiteristä pähkinämysliä. Koska markkinointi-ihmisillä on vaikeuksia hahmottaa maailmaa lokeroimatta sitä, vastaisin siis monivalintakysymykseen, että "tuotevalikoima". Opiskelijana olisi voinut valita myös "hintatason". Näitä on sinänsä hyvä tutkia, jos ei ymmärrä itsestäänselvyyksiä ihan vaan "kelaamalla vähän".




> ...jos teidän opetuksenne on ollut laadukasta. Mulla on vähän semmoinen tuntuma peruskurssilla istuvana, ettei ole ollut. Tai sitten johtui poissaolosta.


 En siis koskaan ole ollut yhdelläkään markkinoinnin luennolla. Ainoastaan suorittanut tenttejä (lukematta kirjoja).




> Peukku tälle. Peukku myös tälle ja tälle.


Feispuukissa nämä.

Palataan takas alun metroon. 




> Mitä luulet, kuinka suosittu metro olisi, jos se olisi tasan samanlainen kuin bussijärjestelmä, josta markkinointiajattelu on unohdettu kokonaan...
> 
> Kuulostaako tutulta? Minusta kuulostaa erittäin paljon vaikkapa Hämeenlinnalta.


Ei kuulosta tutulta. En ole missään tuollaiseen metroon törmännyt, eikä sellaisia ole ymmärtääkseni ollut, ei edes aikaan ennen markkinoinnin yliopistoon saapumista. Se että osaat luoda jonkinlaisen dystopian aiheesta, ei ts. kerro mitään siitä, minkälainen metro olisi ilman markkinointia. Metrojen kehitys lienee maailmanlaajuisesti ollut aika insinöörivetoista.




> En ole tutkinut tätä tieteellisesti, eikä mulla ole linkittää tähän tutkimusta, mutta mulla on vahva hypoteesi, että onneton markkinointiosaaminen on vaikuttanut siihen, miksi joukkoliikenne on liikennelaitoskaupunkien ja pitkän matkan kaukoliikenteen ulkopuolella muuttunut auringonlaskun alaksi, kun samankokoisissa (poliittisesti) länsieurooppalaisissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne yleisesti menestyy varsin hyvin.


Nyt kuulostaa jo ihan naistutkimukselta. Niilläkin on vahvoja hypoteeseja ja aina niiden tutkimuksissa hypoteeseille löytyy tukea.

Sikäli kun, kuten ymmärsin, olet akateemisen urasi alussa, niin vielä ehdit unohtaa hypoteesit. 98 prosenttia opiskelijoista (ja tutkijoista) tyytyy pohtimaan _onko_ jokin asia jollain tavalla ja pari prosenttia ottaa selvää _miksi_ niin on.

----------


## Dakkus

> Ei kuulosta tutulta. En ole missään tuollaiseen metroon törmännyt, eikä sellaisia ole ymmärtääkseni ollut, ei edes aikaan ennen markkinoinnin yliopistoon saapumista. Se että osaat luoda jonkinlaisen dystopian aiheesta, ei ts. kerro mitään siitä, minkälainen metro olisi ilman markkinointia. Metrojen kehitys lienee maailmanlaajuisesti ollut aika insinöörivetoista.


Se, ettet sinä ole törmännyt metrojärjestelmään, jossa ei olisi huomioitu markkinointia, ei kerro mitään.
Huomiosi, että markkinointia on ollut jo ennen kuin sitä alettiin opettaa yliopistossa, on tosi.

Markkinointia on kaikki se, jolla pyritään vaikuttamaan ihmisten mielikuviin asioista. Rationaalisesti ajateltunahan ne linjat näkisi niistä päreistäkin ihan hyvin, eikä se ole kovin suuri vaiva matkustajalta käydä tiirailemassa niitä aikatauluja siitä aanelosesta. Mutta jostain syystä parempaan tiedottamiseen on tahdottu käyttää rahaa. Luultavasti tämä johtuu siitä, että metrojärjestelmästä on erityisesti haluttu antaa laadukas kuva, eli markkinoida sitä.
Luulenpa minäkin, ettei ole olemassa metrojärjestelmää ilman markkinointia. Syystä tähän en tietenkään voi olla varma, mutta arvaisin metrojärjestelmän hinnalla olevan merkitystä. Kun on tehty jotain niin kallista kuin metro, sen käyttäjämäärien ei kannata antaa jäädä alhaisiksi vain markkinoinnin laiminlyönnin takia.
Bussit vaativat pienemmät infrakustannukset, joten niillä "ei ole väliä". Mutta voisi ollakin. Pitäisi olla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Luulenpa minäkin, ettei ole olemassa metrojärjestelmää ilman markkinointia.


Mä olen seissyt napolilaisella metroasemalla, josta karttani mukaan kulki kaksi eri metrolinjaa, ihmettelemässä, mikä neljästä laiturista on se, jolta minun junani menee. Maan päällä oli M-tunnus, maan alla ei minkäänlaista infoa. Ei opasteita, ei linjojen numeroita, ei määränpäitä, ei väliasemia, ei aikatauluja, ei mitään. Eikä kyse ollut vaikkapa rakennustöiden aikaisista poikkeusjärjestelyistä, siellä nyt vaan ei ollut kertakaikkiaan mitään infoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Kyllähän arkkitehtuurilla on annettavaa. Täälläkin on puhuttu paljon motareiden bulevardisoinnista ja tulevat sukupolvet sen toteuttavat. Kieltentutkimus taas on todella kovaa "tavaraa" verrattuna nyt vaikkapa sitten markkinointiin. Niin kovaa, että jotein kialen rakenteen peruskurssia on aika haastavaa käydä onnistuneesti tenttimässä kaverin luentomuistiinpanojen perusteella krapulassa.


Tulkitsit minua nyt ihan väärin. Kysyin hivenen poleemisesti, että millä perusteella arkkitehtuuri  tai yliopiston koulumaiset menetelmäopinnot (kielikurssit ja kirjastonkäyttökurssit) on tiedettä? Arkkitehtuurihan on jännästi taiteiden ja tieteiden risteyskohdassa, ja se vähä mitä minä tiedän markkinoinnista kokonaisuutena (esim. sen, että CRM on nykyään tärkeä osa markkinointia) kuulostaa kyllä ainakin luentojen perusteella sangen tieteelliseltä.




> Nokian brändikin oli joku tovi sitten vielä ihan arvokas, kun firma oli alallaan kehityksen kärjessä, vaikka aika tavallista on sanoa, ettei Nokiassa ymmärretä tai ole koskaan ymmärretty markkinoinnista mitään. Eli kyllä mä sanoisin, että firmojen arvon määrittävä kattokäsite kodinelektroniikassa on teknologia. Coca-Cola on vaikeampi, mutta toisaalta se ei ole lähelläkään joukkoliikennettä.


Kyllä Nokiakin osaa markkinointia. Ainoastaan tuotesegmentoinnissa sillä oli väärä strategia, ja nyt kantapään kautta oppivat, mitä ihmiset _todella_ ostavat. Lumia 920 on osoitus Nokian hitaan laivan kääntymisestä asennosta _Symbian^3_ asentoon _Windows 8_  siihen en tässä ketjussa ota kantaa, onko se paras mahdollinen liike. Taisi käydä Fordin siteeraus toteen, 2000-luvulle päivitettynä ehkä jotakuinkin "jos kysymme asiakkailta mitä he haluavat, he sanovat haluavansa yhä pienempiä ja halvempia matkapuhelimia QWERTY-näppäimin".




> En siis koskaan ole ollut yhdelläkään markkinoinnin luennolla. Ainoastaan suorittanut tenttejä (lukematta kirjoja).


Ja sen huomaa.




> Ei kuulosta tutulta. En ole missään tuollaiseen metroon törmännyt, eikä sellaisia ole ymmärtääkseni ollut, ei edes aikaan ennen markkinoinnin yliopistoon saapumista. Se että osaat luoda jonkinlaisen dystopian aiheesta, ei ts. kerro mitään siitä, minkälainen metro olisi ilman markkinointia. Metrojen kehitys lienee maailmanlaajuisesti ollut aika insinöörivetoista.


J-lu hyvä, yritin nyt kuvailla joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, jossa markkinointi on mahdollisimman minimaalista! Meillä on case-esimerkki tällaisesta joukkoliikenteestä, ja se on suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolinen bussiliikenne ja myös paikallisjunaliikenne Valtionrautateiden aikaan (erityisesti suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla, Helsinki poislukien). Se, että on minimivaatimukset täyttävä pysäkki on minusta osoitus huonosta markkinointiviestinnästä.

Ja niin, kauppaa käytiin tuhansia vuosia ennen, kuin kauppatieteet keksittiin.  :Razz: 




> Markkinointia on kaikki se, jolla pyritään vaikuttamaan ihmisten mielikuviin asioista.


Lisää tuohon sanat "muun muassa". Markkinointia on myös moni muu asia, joilla pyritään lisäämään myyntiä tai muuta lisäarvoa. Vaikkapa pyrkimys saada tuottoisimpia asiakasryhmiä kasvatettua ja vähennettyä tappiollisia (pummit ja häiriköt pois, autoilijoita tilalle).

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lisää tuohon sanat "muun muassa". Markkinointia on myös moni muu asia, joilla pyritään lisäämään myyntiä tai muuta lisäarvoa. Vaikkapa pyrkimys saada tuottoisimpia asiakasryhmiä kasvatettua ja vähennettyä tappiollisia (pummit ja häiriköt pois, autoilijoita tilalle).


+1.

Lisäisin vielä muuten yleisenä huomiona, että jos mielipiteensä markkinoinnin opetuksesta muodostaa sillä perusteella, mitä peruskursseilla tai jopa kandi- tai AMK-sivuainekursseilla opetetaan, menee aika harhaan. Markkinointi muuttuu huomattavan paljon vakavammaksi tieteeksi, kun päästään pääainetasolle, varsinkin maisteriopetukseen. Toki siltikin monesti pragmaattisuutensa säilyttäen. Mutta peruskurssien opetus on monesti vain yleistä markkinointihenkisyyden ja alan käsitteiden opettamista, eikä sitä voi insinöörimäisesti hyödyntää. Markkinoinnin teoriat eivät myöskään ole usein toisiaan korvaavia ja syrjäyttäviä, vaan erilaisia näkökulmia asiaan. Siksi jokin 4P-malli, vaikkakin yksinkertainen, on ihan hyödyllinen edelleen.

Mutta siis, tuohon ylempään juuri 4P on ihan hyödyllinen, jos pitää lyhyesti selittää miksi markkinointi on paljon muutakin kuin mielikuviin vaikuttamista. 4P siis on Product, Price, Place, Promotion. Eli markkinointi pyrkii huomioimaan, miten tuote ylipäätään on myyntikelpoinen, mikä on sen oikea hinta, missä se on saatavilla ja viimeisenä sitten se, miten siitä viestitään. (Promotion ei tässä tarkoita myyntipromootiota eli alennushintakampanjoita.) Mutta kuten sanoin, tuo on vain yksi näkökulma.

----------


## Piirka

> Meillä on case-esimerkki tällaisesta joukkoliikenteestä, ja se on suurimpien kaupunkien ulkopuolinen bussiliikenne... Se, että on minimivaatimukset täyttävä pysäkki on minusta osoitus huonosta markkinointiviestinnästä.


Näihin case-esimerkkeihin voidaan lisätä vielä suurimpien kaupunkien sisäinenkin liikenne. Kokemuspohjalta uskallan väittää, että esim. Kuopion tai Jyväskylän paikallisliikenteen "markkinointiosastolla" työskentelee asioita "vasemmalla kädellä" hoitava henkilö. Linja-autokuljettajille esitetty yleisin UKK kuuluu: "Meneekö tämä auto sinne ja sinne". Pysäkkitolppakin on niin "informatiivinen", kun sen päässä isommissakin kaupungeissa usemmiten on pelkkä keltainen pysäkkikilpi.

----------


## j-lu

> Se, ettet sinä ole törmännyt metrojärjestelmään, jossa ei olisi huomioitu markkinointia, ei kerro mitään.


Ei kerro. Mielenkiintoista sen sijaan olisi nähdä tutkimus siitä, miten markkinointiponnistukset vaikuttavat käyttöasteeseen.




> Markkinointia on kaikki se, jolla pyritään vaikuttamaan ihmisten mielikuviin asioista.


Erittäin hyvä kiteytys. Vähän sellaista toissijaista puuhastelua siis. Siinä kun liikenneinsinööri miettii, että miten linja saataisiin nopeammaksi, markkinointiosasto aivomyrskyää, että miten ihmiset eivät kokisi sitä hitaana. Ensimmäisellä on konkreettista arvoa, jälkimmäinen näkyy korkeintaan happyhappyjoyjoy -tilastoissa, joita muut pehmotieteilijät kasaavat. 




> Kyllä Nokiakin osaa markkinointia. Ainoastaan tuotesegmentoinnissa sillä oli väärä strategia, ja nyt kantapään kautta oppivat, mitä ihmiset _todella_ ostavat.


Tai sitten Nokiassa ei uskottu kosketusnäyttöön, koska sitä ei saatu firmassa toimimaan tyydyttävällä tavalla puhelimen kokoisessa laitteessa. 




> Ja sen huomaa.


Mutta mitä se kertoo yliopistojen markkinoinnin opetuksen tasosta, että näillä tiedoilla pääsee tenttejä heittämällä läpi. Sehän mulla vähän niinkuin on ollut alusta saakka pointtina... 




> Lisäisin vielä muuten yleisenä huomiona, että jos mielipiteensä markkinoinnin opetuksesta muodostaa sillä perusteella, mitä peruskursseilla tai jopa kandi- tai AMK-sivuainekursseilla opetetaan, menee aika harhaan.


Kyllä tämä on minun puolelta ollut enemmän timoairaksismaista "milloin minkäkin asian puolesta inttämistä" kuin mitään sen kummempaa. Joskaan en voi kieltää, etteikö joukkoliikennekeskustelun ajautuminen, ilmeisesti kirjoittajien taustoista johtuen, melko useasti linjoista linjakarttoihin joskus ärsyttäisi. KSV on juuri selvittänyt mikä Pk-seudun joukkoliikenteessä mättää ja kunnes nopeuden kaltainen perusasia on kunnossa, on sama, vaikkei linjakarttoja olisi. Pakkokäyttäjät osaavat käytää joukkoliikennettä ilmankin ja sellaista linjakarttaa ei olekaan joka saisi bemarimiehen bussiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Erittäin hyvä kiteytys. Vähän sellaista toissijaista puuhastelua siis. Siinä kun liikenneinsinööri miettii, että miten linja saataisiin nopeammaksi, markkinointiosasto aivomyrskyää, että miten ihmiset eivät kokisi sitä hitaana. Ensimmäisellä on konkreettista arvoa, jälkimmäinen näkyy korkeintaan happyhappyjoyjoy -tilastoissa, joita muut pehmotieteilijät kasaavat.


Paitsi että Dakkus kiteytti markkinoinnin täysin pieleen, minkä takia tuo kirjoittamasi ei pidä ollenkaan paikkaansa. Lue nyt vaikka minun viestini siitä, mitä markkinointi on.

----------


## bussifriikki

Taas huomasin useita ihan hämmästyttäviä yhdyssanavirheitä lehdessä ja kaupassa.

lauantai makkara
online elokuva lahja kortti

Ja siis ihan asiallisissa yhteyksissä, ei missään äkkiä huitaistussa nettikirjoituksessa. Myös numeroiden kanssa näkee usein käytettävän viivaa kun sanotaan 55 vuotta. Ja sitten taas 55-vuotias kirjoitetaan ilman sitä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vähän sellaista toissijaista puuhastelua siis. Siinä kun liikenneinsinööri miettii, että miten linja saataisiin nopeammaksi, markkinointiosasto aivomyrskyää, että miten ihmiset eivät kokisi sitä hitaana. Ensimmäisellä on konkreettista arvoa, jälkimmäinen näkyy korkeintaan happyhappyjoyjoy -tilastoissa, joita muut pehmotieteilijät kasaavat.


Voi herraisä miten väärässä oletkaan. Hyvähän se on, että insinööriosasto parantaa liikennettä. Totta kai. Mutta huonostikin järjestetty liikenne voi olla tosi suosittua, kuten vaikka Helsingin ratikat. Ihmiset valitsevat kulkuneuvon nimenomaan mielikuvan eivätkä faktojen perusteella. Sama pätee kyllä kaikkeen muuhunkin. Se, ettet tätä ymmärrä, ei sinänsä yllätä. Yleisesti ihmiset nimittäin luulevat toimivansa tosiasioiden ja järkevien argumenttien pohjalta, oikeasti toimivat fiiliksen ja mielikuvien mukaan. Koska näin on, niin markkinoinnilla on mitä suurimmassa määrin merkitystä.

Oletko muuten koskaan ajatellut, miksi maitohylly on kaupan perimmäisessä nurkassa ja miksi karkit ova kassojen luona? Elmo voi määritellä, onko tämäkin markkinointia, mutta minä voin paljastaa, ettei se ihan sattumaa ole. Vaikka Sinullehan sillä ei ole merkitystä, sillä et koskaan sorru turhiin heräteostoksiin vaeltaessasi maitohyllylle tai odottaessasi vuoroa kassajonossa. Se eilinen Twixkin oli harkittu päätös ja ansaittu palkinto ikävästä työpäivästä, eikö vaan?  :Wink:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Myös numeroiden kanssa näkee usein käytettävän viivaa kun sanotaan 55 vuotta. Ja sitten taas 55-vuotias kirjoitetaan ilman sitä.


Numeroiden ja lyhenteiden käyttö tekstissä tuntuu aiheuttavan ongelmia aika monelle. Noiden mainitsemiesi lisäksi niiden taivutus menee monesti pieleen (kahdessatoista on 12:ssa, ei 12:sta, joka on kahdestatoista, jne). Usein myös yksiköllisissä luvuissa yksikön tunnus kirjoitetaan heti numeron perään, vaikka ymmärtääkseni suomessa ei näin saisi tehdä edes prosentin merkin kanssa. Siis 10 %, ei 10%. Samoin herkästi kirjoitetaan 55mm, vaikka pitäisi tietysti olla 55 mm. Pahimmalta näyttää, jos yksikkö on auki kirjoitettu, siis esimerkiksi 15minuuttia. Tätä onneksi näkee harvoin. Lyhenteitä käytettäessä joillakin tuntuu olevan vaikeuksia tietää milloin yhdysviiva tulee kirjoittaa ja milloin ei, ja joskus näkeekin tekstejä, joissa on varmuuden vuoksi aina jätetty viiva pois vaikka sen kuuluisi siellä olla (ABC liikenneasema) tai käytetty viivaa vaikka ei pitäisi (ABC-on liikenneasema).

----------


## tlajunen

Päivämäärien kirjoitus numeromuodossa vaikuttaa olevan monesti hakusessa. Etenkin havaintoketjussa pikaisesti arvioiden vain noin puolet päivämääristä on oikein.

Hommahan menee yksinkertaisesti, jotta:

- piste molempien lukujen perään (muistisääntö: ne ovat järjestyslukuja!)
- ei etunollia (miksi olisikaan, eihän kukaan sano myöskään pronssimitalistin olleen lopputuloksissa 03.)

Seitsemäs huhtikuuta on siis:

7.4.

Nämä ovat väärin:

07.04.
7.4

(Ja muistakaa: oikeinkirjoitus on lukijain arvostamista!)

----------


## Matkalainen

> Päivämäärien kirjoitus numeromuodossa vaikuttaa olevan monesti hakusessa.


Toinen helposti unohtuva asia on, että kuukausien, viikonpäivien ja juhlapäivien nimet kirjoitetaan pienellä (paitsi tietysti lauseen alussa). Siis 4. heinäkuuta, jouluaattona, viime tiistaina.




> (Ja muistakaa: oikeinkirjoitus on lukijain arvostamista!)


Allekirjoitan.

----------


## SD202

> Nämä ovat väärin:
> 
> 07.04.
> 7.4


Syy, minkä takia päivämäärät kirjoitetaan joskus "ylimääräisten" nollien kanssa esim. sopimuspapereissa voi olla se, ettei silloin päivämäärän tai kuukauden eteen pääse lisäämään ylimääräistä ykköstä, kakkosta tai jopa kolmosta.

Jos päivämäärän kirjoittaminen muodossa "07.04.2012" näyttää hassulta, niin kannattaa vertailun vuoksi tutustua esim. näihin tapoihin kirjoittaa päivämäärä:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calendar_date
 :Very Happy:

----------


## hezec

> Nämä ovat väärin:
> 
> 07.04.


Sinällään totta, mutta itse tykkään silti käyttää etunollia (ja kaksinumeroista vuosilukua!) epävirallisemmissa yhteyksissä. Tapa on ehkä tarttunut tietokoneiden kanssa leikkiessä, kun tiedostot on helppo järjestää _vvkkpp_-muotoisten nimien avulla. En lähtisi kritisoimaan niiden käyttöä.




> (Ja muistakaa: oikeinkirjoitus on lukijain arvostamista!)


Allekirjoitan tämän.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Sinällään totta, mutta itse tykkään silti käyttää etunollia (ja kaksinumeroista vuosilukua!) epävirallisemmissa yhteyksissä. Tapa on ehkä tarttunut tietokoneiden kanssa leikkiessä, kun tiedostot on helppo järjestää _vvkkpp_-muotoisten nimien avulla. En lähtisi kritisoimaan niiden käyttöä.
> 
> 
> Allekirjoitan tämän.


Täysin samat sanat.

----------


## Kaid

Ehdotan selkeyden vuoksi päivämäärien ilmaisemista yksinomaan ISO 8601 -standardin mukaisessa muodossa.

----------


## hezec

> Ehdotan selkeyden vuoksi päivämäärien ilmaisemista yksinomaan ISO 8601 -standardin mukaisessa muodossa.


Voisi toivoa, että kriittisissä asioissa näin jo tehdäänkin. Ettei käy kuin sille avaruusluotaimelle, jonka ohjelmoijalta meni metrit ja jalat sekaisin (tai jotain sen suuntaista). Muuten ei ole niin väliäkään. Ilmaisunvapaus kunniaan! (Tiettyyn rajaan asti.)

Ja ihmettelijöille esimerkiksi, että ISO 8601 -standardin mukaisesti ilmaistuna tämä viesti on lähetetty päivämäärällä 2012-12-04.

----------


## Compact

> Ja ihmettelijöille esimerkiksi, että ISO 8601 -standardin mukaisesti ilmaistuna tämä viesti on lähetetty päivämäärällä 2012-12-04.


Tämä on maailman yksinkertaisin päiväysten ilmaisumuoto. Kuten kaikessa muussakin numeroin ilmaistavassa maailmassa.

Siis edetään suurimmasta pienimpään, kuten esim. painoissa t->kg->g tai pituuksissa km->m->cm. Siis ensin vuosi, joka on suurin yksikkö ja perään kuukausi ja lopuksi päivä.

Mitäs tykkäätte kellonajoissa : -merkinnän yleistymisestä?

----------


## ultrix

> Mitäs tykkäätte kellonajoissa : -merkinnän yleistymisestä?


Tykkään, olenkin jo lapsesta asti käyttänyt sitä, vaikka ala-asteen ope olisi halunnut minun käyttävän pistettä. Ennen vanhaan muuten rautateillä käytettiin _pilkkua_, tälviisiin:


Mitäs tykkäätte kellonajoista ilman mitään välimerkkejä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mitäs tykkäätte kellonajoissa : -merkinnän yleistymisestä?


Tämä on ainakin matemaattisesti ottaen juuri oikea merkintä. Puolipiste tarkoittaa, että luku on esitetty 60-järjestelmässä. Siis vaikka 4:23 h luetaan: neljä tuntia ja 23 kuudeskymmenesosatuntia taikka lyhyemmin minuuttia. Sitten 60^2-osat, eli sekunnit, 60^3-osat ja niin edelleen erotetaan toisistaan puolipilkulla. Tämä on siis matemaattinen standardi. Sitä en tiedä, mistä on tullut tapa erottaa minuutit ja tunnit pisteellä. En ole ollenkaan vakuuttunut, että se on edes oikein. Ainakaan se ei saisi olla oikein  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitäs tykkäätte kellonajoissa : -merkinnän yleistymisestä?





> Tykkään, olenkin jo lapsesta asti käyttänyt sitä, vaikka ala-asteen ope olisi halunnut minun käyttävän pistettä.





> Tämä on ainakin matemaattisesti ottaen juuri oikea merkintä. Puolipiste tarkoittaa, että luku on esitetty 60-järjestelmässä.


Ville tarkoittanee kaksoispistettä. Puolipiste on ;. 

Mutta siis, kaksoispiste ei tosiaan ole oikea merkki, mutta se olisi silti parempi. Piste on kovin helppo sekoittaa päivämäärämerkintöihin, kun kaikki eivät edes osaa kirjoittaa myös päivän jälkeistä pistettä. Ja jos aika on vielä lauseen lopussa, niin sanopa sitten, onko tässä kellonaika vai päiväys: 14.10.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitäs tykkäätte kellonajoissa : -merkinnän yleistymisestä?


Tykkään, sillä se erottaa kellonajat päivämääristä kätevästi. Ja käytän. Tosin viimeisimmän Raition oikolukuvaiheessa korvasin nuo kaksoispisteet oma-aloitteisesti pisteillä, kun huomasin käyttäneeni niitä yhden tapahtumailmoituksen aikataulussa. Lehdessä kun ei oikein voi omia mieltymyksiään tyrkyttää lukijoille.

----------


## bussifriikki

http://jlf.fi/f27/3472-omsi-bussisim...tml#post143192

_Vapaa ajalla._

Käyköhän jossain vaiheessa niin, että yhdyssanojen erikseen kirjoittamisesta tulee uusi virallinen kirjoitustapa? Tämä epidemia kun näyttää leviävän nopeasti.

----------


## Dakkus

> http://jlf.fi/f27/3472-omsi-bussisim...tml#post143192
> 
> _Vapaa ajalla._
> 
> Käyköhän jossain vaiheessa niin, että yhdyssanojen erikseen kirjoittamisesta tulee uusi virallinen kirjoitustapa? Tämä epidemia kun näyttää leviävän nopeasti.


Tuskinpa. Ainakin yhdyssanarvirheiden määrä tuntuisi yhä olevan matalampi kuin se on joskus reilut 50 vuotta sitten ollut. Yhdyssanat lausutaan suomessa niin selkeästi yhtenäisinä sanoina, että lie enemmän niitä, joille olisi epäluontevaa kirjoittaa niitä erikseen kuin niitä, jotka kokevat erikseen kirjoittamisen järkeväksi. Kirjoitus on puhutun kielen kuvaamista, eivätkä yhdyssanat ole puhutusta kielestä mihinkään katoamassa.

----------


## hmikko

> - ei etunollia (miksi olisikaan, eihän kukaan sano myöskään pronssimitalistin olleen lopputuloksissa 03.)


VR:n verkkokaupassa muuten haku ei toimi ilman etunollia päivämäärässä, minkä oppiminen kantapään kautta sai meikäläisen kiroilemaan (kaikkien kielinormien mukaisesti, tietenkin).

----------


## sm3

Minulla näköjään yhdyssanavirhe käynyt.  :Embarassed:  Vapaa-ajalla. Viiva jäänyt välistä, ei tahallinen juttu vaan näppäilyvirhe luulisin tai muuten vain huonosti keskityin kirjottamiseen, en siis luule että se tulisi erikseen.

----------


## Kani

> Syy, minkä takia päivämäärät kirjoitetaan joskus "ylimääräisten" nollien kanssa esim. sopimuspapereissa voi olla se, ettei silloin päivämäärän tai kuukauden eteen pääse lisäämään ylimääräistä ykköstä, kakkosta tai jopa kolmosta.


Tästäkö syystä Helsingin metron uusissa laiturinäytöissä seuraavat junat tulevat nollaneljän ja nollakahdeksan minuutin kuluttua - onhan metrokiskalla ollut vähän kireä tunnelma sopimuspapereiden kanssa.

Joka tapauksessa vastenmielinen ja teknokraattinen esitystapa. Vanhoissakin näytöissä onnistui ilman nollaa, on se kumma ettei uusissa.

----------


## ultrix

> Tästäkö syystä Helsingin metron uusissa laiturinäytöissä seuraavat junat tulevat nollaneljän ja nollakahdeksan minuutin kuluttua - onhan metrokiskalla ollut vähän kireä tunnelma sopimuspapereiden kanssa.
> 
> Joka tapauksessa vastenmielinen ja teknokraattinen esitystapa. Vanhoissakin näytöissä onnistui ilman nollaa, on se kumma ettei uusissa.


Semisti off-topic (anteeksi anglismini), mutta ehkä sillä pohjustetaan siihen mainostettuun 90 sekunnin vuoroväliin. Ai niin, _not gonna happen._

----------


## Koala

Minä ainakin kirjoitan melko surkeasti. Mutta jos joku siitä itseensä ottaa, "en arvosta lukijaa" niin voi voi  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Luvutkin kirjoitetaan harmittavan usein väärin. Väliviiva on siis väärässä kohtaa.
Esimerkiksi: 50 vuotias ja 50-vuotta. Oikea tapahan on juuri päikseen.

_Grammar nazi_ksihan tässä itsensä tuntee, mutta omaan silmään nuo yhdyssanavirheet oikeasti ärsyttävät.

----------


## Eira

Tuntuu oudolta, että sellainen laitos kuin kirjasto, jonka nimenomaan pitäisi vaalia oikeakielisyyttä, ilmoittaa nettisivullaan: "lainassa 1 kirjaa". Kielitoimiston mukaan ainoa tapaus, jolloin voidaan sallia sanan yksi jälkeen käytettävän partitiivia, on että lapsi täyttää yksi vuotta.

----------


## ultrix

> Kielitoimiston mukaan ainoa tapaus, jolloin voidaan sallia sanan yksi jälkeen käytettävän partitiivia, on että lapsi täyttää yksi vuotta.


Onko näin tosiaan? Kielikorvani ei hyväksyisi tuota, vaan "lapsi täyttää yhden vuoden".

----------


## Eira

Kun seuraa vuoden täyttävien lasten onnittelu-ilmoituksia lehdessä, on tämä vakiintunut käytäntö. Usein on myös "vuotta" ja "suotta" loppusointuina.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tuntuu oudolta, että sellainen laitos kuin kirjasto, jonka nimenomaan pitäisi vaalia oikeakielisyyttä, ilmoittaa nettisivullaan: "lainassa 1 kirjaa".


Syyttävät varmaan tietotekniikkaa. Sen piikkiinhän voi pistää mitä tahansa ja kaikki selitykset menevät läpi. En kyllä ymmärrä, miten moderni ohjelmointi ei pärjäisi sellaisen asian kanssa, että sana "kirjaa" muuttuu muotoon "kirja" silloin kun sen eteen tulee hakutulokseksi "1". Tässäkin taitaa olla taustalla se tavallinen syy, eli tilaaja ei ymmärrä mitä se on tilaamassa ja tuottaja ei vahingossakaan tarjoa oma-aloitteisesti mitään tai ajattele itse.

----------


## kuukanko

> tilaaja ei ymmärrä mitä se on tilaamassa ja tuottaja ei vahingossakaan tarjoa oma-aloitteisesti mitään tai ajattele itse.


Jos tuottaja lisäisi tuon ominaisuuden tarjoukseensa, se myös kasvattaisi hintaa, ja jos tarjouspyynnössä ei ole luvattu hyvittää asiasta pisteiden muodossa, menettää tarjous kilpailukykyään.

----------


## hmikko

> Tässäkin taitaa olla taustalla se tavallinen syy, eli tilaaja ei ymmärrä mitä se on tilaamassa ja tuottaja ei vahingossakaan tarjoa oma-aloitteisesti mitään tai ajattele itse.


Tietysti yksikkömuodon käyttäminen ei vaadi ohjelmaan kuin yhden ehtolauseen lisää ("jos yksi niin yksikkö, muuten monikko"), mutta tuossa tapauksessa voi olla niin, että valmista koodia ei ole muutettu ollenkaan, on vaan tehty käännös suomeksi, eli tuohon kohtaan merkkijonoksi on laitettu "kirjaa". Yksikkö ja monikko ovat tietty varmaan erinäköiset ohjelman toimittajan alkukielelläkin, joten joku siinä on lepsuillut, kun ei ole vaivautunut kyseistä ehtolausetta koodiinsa laatimaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Jos tuottaja lisäisi tuon ominaisuuden tarjoukseensa, se myös kasvattaisi hintaa, ja jos tarjouspyynnössä ei ole luvattu hyvittää asiasta pisteiden muodossa, menettää tarjous kilpailukykyään.


Näinhän se on. Tilaajan pitäisi ymmärtää pyytää tällaista, mutta eihän se ymmärrä. Jälkikäteen sen korjaaminen sitten vasta maksaakin, kun käyttäjät narisevat ja joku pomo jossain päättää, että kyllä tuo on korjattava. Tietokoneistumisen aikakausi on kyllä johtanut vaikka minkälaisiin harmeihin.




> Tietysti yksikkömuodon käyttäminen ei vaadi ohjelmaan kuin yhden ehtolauseen lisää ("jos yksi niin yksikkö, muuten monikko"), mutta tuossa tapauksessa voi olla niin, että valmista koodia ei ole muutettu ollenkaan, on vaan tehty käännös suomeksi, eli tuohon kohtaan merkkijonoksi on laitettu "kirjaa". Yksikkö ja monikko ovat tietty varmaan erinäköiset ohjelman toimittajan alkukielelläkin, joten joku siinä on lepsuillut, kun ei ole vaivautunut kyseistä ehtolausetta koodiinsa laatimaan.


Jos tuo on vaikka englannista käännetty, niin siellä on yleisenä ja aika fiksuna käytäntönä kirjoittaa "1 book(s)". Silloin ei tarvitse muuttaa sanamuotoa. Jotenkin tuo vaan näyttää luonnollisemmalta kuin "1 kirja(a)". Mutta ehkä silmä tottuisi suomessakin noihin sulkeisiin, jos käytäntö yleistyisi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Sanoisin, että yksikkö- ja monikkomuotojen käyttö oikein tietotekniikassa on kyllä lisääntynyt vuosien myötä. Mutta tuollaiset kirjastojen järjestelmät ovat monet vielä vuodelta miekka ja kypärä. Ei niin, että se olisi ollut sen vaikeampaa ennen, mutta siitä vain piitattiin paljon vähemmän ennen.

Toki on sinänsä hassua, että on pyritty luonnollisempaan kieleen sanomalla "lainassa 1 kirjaa" kuin sanomalla "lainassa kirjoja: 1", mutta sitten jätetty asia puolitiehen.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:25 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:18 ----------




> Jos tuottaja lisäisi tuon ominaisuuden tarjoukseensa, se myös kasvattaisi hintaa, ja jos tarjouspyynnössä ei ole luvattu hyvittää asiasta pisteiden muodossa, menettää tarjous kilpailukykyään.


Kuukanko lienee nyt vähän kieli poskessa, mutta tuo ominaisuushan ei vaadi kuin yhden koodirivin lisää. Ehkä kaksi, jos tekstit ovat kunnolla lokalisointienabloituja (en nyt jaksa keksiä suomenkielistä vastinetta tälle) eli niin, että tekstejä ei ole kovakoodattu koodiriveille vaan tulevat lokalisointitiedostoista.

Viime aikoina kun on tullut WordPressiä käytettyä, niin siellä se on niinkin yksinkertaista kuin kirjoittaa esim. "_n('kirja', 'kirjaa', x)", jossa x on kirjojen määrä. tuo _n() on lokalisointifunktio, joka normaalista lokalisointifunktiosta __() poiketen saa parametrikseen myös tuon määrän. (Nuo funktionimet ovat todella vähän hassuja.) WordPressissä tämä on luonnollista, koska siellä esiintyy usein tällaisia määrätekstejä, kuten "1 kommentti", "2 kommenttia".

No, hmikko oikeastaan jo sanoikin tämän.

----------


## hmikko

> Silloin ei tarvitse muuttaa sanamuotoa. Jotenkin tuo vaan näyttää luonnollisemmalta kuin "1 kirja(a)". Mutta ehkä silmä tottuisi suomessakin noihin sulkeisiin, jos käytäntö yleistyisi.


Suomen monikot eivät vaan sijamuodosta riippuen aina taivu tuon sulkeismallin kannalta kätevästi, esim. "kirj(aa/oja)".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Suomen monikot eivät vaan sijamuodosta riippuen aina taivu tuon sulkeismallin kannalta kätevästi, esim. "kirj(aa/oja)".


Mutta lukusanat ovatkin siitä hassuja, että kun mennään yli yhden, niiden kanssa käytetäänkin yksikön partitiivia, ei monikon partitiivia. Ja yksikön sijamuodoissa vokaalivaihdoksia on paljon vähemmän: "kaksi kirjaa", "kahdesta kirjasta". Ongelmaksi lukusanojen kanssa tulevat vain i-päätteiset sanat, joissa vokaali vaihtuu usein e:ksi: "lehteä", "lehdestä". Ei tosin aina: "äiti", "äitiä", "äidistä", "kaupunki", "kaupunkia", "kaupungista". Nämä molemmat ovatkin germaanisia lainasanoja, mikä lienee yhdistävä tekijä kaikissa. A-, e-, o-, u-, ä- ja ö-päätteisissä sanoissa ei minusta tapahdu vokaalimuutoksia yksikön sijamuodoissa. Ei ainakaan tule nyt yhtään mieleen. Konsonanttiloppuisia en nyt jaksa pohtia.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuukanko lienee nyt vähän kieli poskessa


En valitettavasti. Tarjoaja saa huonosti tekemisestä kaksi etua, jos huonosti tekeminen vain on tarjouspyynnön mukaista:
jo mainittu hyöty siitä, että huonosti tekeminen on halvempaa (tosin ehkä vain marginaalisesti)toimittaja voi olla varsin varma siitä, että tilaaja päättää myöhemmin huonosti tehdyn kohdan korjaamisesta. Koska se on muutos alkuperäiseen hankintasopimukseen, voi toimittaja veloittaa siitä käytännössä mitä lystää ota tai jätä -mentaliteetilla.
Julkisten toimijoiden kanssa toimimaan tottuneista it-taloista moni jättää siksi tarjousvaiheessa alihinnoitellun tarjouksen, mutta laskee saavansa projektin katteen kohdalleen lisätöillä, jotka tarjoaja itse "aiheuttaa" toteuttamalla tahallaan väärin sellaisia kohtia, joita ei ole tarjouspyynnössä kuvattu yksiselitteisesti. Alihinnoitelulla tarjouksella voittaa kilpailun rehellisten toimijoiden ohi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

I:hin päättyvien joidenkin nominien historia on mutkikkaampi kuin mitä moni täällä arvaa tai tietää. Alunperin kyseiset sanat ovat päättyneet useimmiten e:hen ja tämä näkyy edelleen muissa sijoissa kuin nominatiivissa. 

 Suomenkielisissä sanoissa on tapahtunut mm. seuraavanlaisia muutoksia: e:hen päättyvät sanat ovat muuttuneet i:hin päättyviksi. Kirjainyhdistelmä ti on usein korvautunut si:llä. Täten esim. lukusana kuute on muuttunut muotoon kuusi. Alkujaan kuute-lukusana on lausuttu loppuosansa osalta hieman samankaltaisella äänteellä kuin englannin the. kuute -> kuuti -> kuusi. Taivutetuissa muodoissa kuute näkyy edelleen esim. kuutena, kuuteen jne. Astevaihtelu toimiin normaalisti: kuuden, kuudeksi, kuudessa, kuudesta jne. Havupuu kuusen tausta on täysin toinen, vaikka nominatiivissa se on nykyisin täysin samannäköinen kuin lukusana kuusi (6).

Ja tämä selostus koskee yhtä lailla mitä tahansa nomineja, myös substantiiveja, kuten sanaa vesi tai käsi.

 EDIT: Korjattu klo 12:31

----------


## Overdriver

> I:hin päättyvien joidenkin nominien historia on mutkikkaampi kuin mitä moni täällä arvaa tai tietää. Alunperin kyseiset sanat ovat päättyneet useimmiten e:hen ja tämä näkyy edelleen muissa sijoissa kuin nominatiivissa.


Tämä oli mielenkiintoinen postaus ja uutta tietoa ainakin itselleni. Oletko tutkinut suomen kieltä enemmänkin? Pitäisi ehkä itsekin ottaa joskus työn alle.

----------


## Albert

> lokalisointienabloituja (en nyt jaksa keksiä suomenkielistä vastinetta tälle)


Kotoistus kytkettynä?

----------


## Samppa

> lokalisointienabloituja (en nyt jaksa keksiä suomenkielistä vastinetta tälle)?





> Kotoistus kytkettynä?


Paikkatieto yhdistettynä? Tai paikkatieto sidottuna?

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kotoistus kytkettynä?


Ainakin tässä yhteydessä lienee pikemminkin kyse kotoistamisen mahdollistamisesta. Tällöin kuitenkin tehdään yhdyssanasta sanaliitto, ja ainakin minun kielikorvani vaatii jo muuttamaan lausetta pidemmältäkin, siis esimerkiksi "tekstien kotoistus on kunnolla mahdollistettu". Hiukan kömpelöä kyllä vieläkin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Paikkatieto yhdistettynä? Tai paikkatieto sidottuna?


Lokalisointi ei ohjelmoinnissa tarkoita paikkatietoa, vaan paikalliseen kieleen ja käytäntöihin sovittamista. Lokalisointi ei siis yleensä vaihdu laitteen sijainnin vaihtuessa, vaan saa sijaintitietonsa kysymällä käyttöjärjestelmältä, minkä maan käytäntöjen mukaan mennään.

Ja enablointi tässä todellakin tarkoittaa mahdollistamista, eli että tämä paikallisuussovittaminen on ohjelmien tekstien osalta mahdollista tehdä pelkin käännöstiedostoin. Muu lokalisointi tulee yleensä käyttöjärjestelmältä kysymällä (päivämäärämuodot, rahayksiköt jne.). Eli enablointi ei tarkoita vielä, että se olisi varsinaisesti kytketty päälle. Tämä usein käännetään suomeksi sanalla valmis. (Myöskin englanniksi; esimerkkinä tulee mieleen "HD Ready".)

Mutta lokalisointi on hyvin yleistynyt termi tälle. Tässä tapauksessa tosin voitaisiin puhua vain pelkästä kääntämisestä (joka tosin voi ohjelmoinnin kontekstissa kääntyä englanniksi niin sanaksi translate kuin sanaksi compile), mutta kääntäminen ohjelmoinnissa käsitetään lokalisoinnin yhdeksi osa-alueeksi. Ohjelma yleensä lokalisointirajapinnan avulla selvittää, minkä kielisenä ohjelma käyttäjälle näytetään.

Kotoistaminen ei minusta tunnu sopivalta termiltä. Paikallistaminen-sanan merkitys taas on ihan eri (englanniksi locate eikä localize). Lähiseutuistaminen tai läheistys olisi aika keinotekoinen termi, mutta ehkä juuri jotain sellaista, mitä Kotus tarjoaisi käännökseksi. Eli jos haluaa oman suomennoksen keksiä, voinee sanoa läheistysvalmis. Mutta ymmärretyksi itsensä paremmin tehnee, jos sanoo lokalisointivalmis.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kyllä lokalisointi on melkein pakko kääntää käyttäen ilmaisua paikallinen, sillä sanaa lokaalinen käytetään monissa muissakin yhteyksissä, ja silloin se kääntyy paikalliseksi, mikä on itse asiassa sanan kirjaimellinenkin käännös. Sääli sinällään, että paikallistaminen tarkoittaa jo suomessa jotain muuta.

Siis jos termin haluaa "suomentaa", niin ehkä luontevinta olisi puhua paikallisista asetuksista, jolloin lokalisointi tarkoittaisi paikallisten asetusten tekemistä/asentamista/yms. Aina ei termejä voi kääntää järkevästi yksi yhteen, mutta ei-ammatillisissa yhteyksissä on välillä muutenkin ihan paikallaan korvata erikoistermi lyhyellä fraasilla edellä mainittuun tapaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kotoistaminen ei minusta tunnu sopivalta termiltä.


Kotuksen (joka suomen kielestä jotain tietää) lisäksi ainakin CSC (joka jotain ohjelmista tietää) puhuu lokalisoinnista nimenomaan kotoistamisena.

----------


## petteri

> Kotuksen (joka suomen kielestä jotain tietää) lisäksi ainakin CSC (joka jotain ohjelmista tietää) puhuu lokalisoinnista nimenomaan kotoistamisena.


Lokalisointi on nykyään vakiintunut suomenkielinen tietotekniikkatermi. Mitä lokalisointi tarkoittaa voi toki vaatia selittämistä, mutta ei selittämisen tarve vähene keksimällä sille lisää synomyynejä, jotka ovat muka suomalaisempia.

Lainasanoista tulee jossain vaiheessa yleiskieltä, esimerkiksi volyymi on jo nykyään varsin vakiintunutta Suomea, vaikka jotkut kielipoliisit yhä pitävätkin äänenvoimakkuus sanasta enemmän. Kieli muuttuu ajan mukana ja uudet lainasanat ovat osa kielen luonnollista kehitystä.

----------


## tlajunen

> esimerkiksi volyymi on jo nykyään varsin vakiintunutta Suomea, vaikka jotkut kielipoliisit yhä pitävätkin äänenvoimakkuus sanasta enemmän.


Eikö volyymi olekaan tilavuus? Tai kappalemäärän paljous? Äänenvoimakkuus on varsin hyvä sana, sillä se ei sotkeudu sanan volyymi muihin (yleisempiin) merkityksiin. Äänenvoimakkuutta tarkoittaessa se on kaikkea muuta kuin vakiintunut - paljon yleisemmin korvaavana sanana käytetään sanaa "volume", lausuttuna ihan vain ['volume]. Lyhyemmin "vola".

----------


## petteri

> Eikö volyymi olekaan tilavuus? Tai kappalemäärän paljous?


On. Sanalla volyymi on useampia eri merkityksiä. Äänenvoimakkuus on yksi niistä.

Arkikielessä volyymi tarkoittaa useimmiten äänenvoimakkuutta. Aikaisemmin volyymi-sanalla oli slangimaisempikin vivahde, mutta viime aikoina sana on ollut vakiintumassa myös kirjoitettuun kieleen.

Esimerkkejä: 
"Kääntää volyymia pienemmälle."
"Voisitko pienentää volyymia!"
"Pidä pienempää volyymia!"

----------


## tlajunen

> Arkikielessä volyymi tarkoittaa useimmiten äänenvoimakkuutta. Aikaisemmin volyymi-sanalla oli slangimaisempikin vivahde, mutta viime aikoina sana on ollut vakiintumassa myös kirjoitettuun kieleen.


Tätä en niele ilman lähdeviitettä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lokalisointi on nykyään vakiintunut suomenkielinen tietotekniikkatermi.


No ai kun kiva, sulla on tälle varmaan joku Kotusta pätevämpi lähde?

Omaan kielikorvaasi vetoamalla aiheutat minussa korkeintaan hihitystä.

----------


## petteri

> No ai kun kiva, sulla on tälle varmaan joku Kotusta pätevämpi lähde?
> 
> Omaan kielikorvaasi vetoamalla aiheutat minussa korkeintaan hihitystä.


Tietotekniikkapuolella lokalisointi-sana tulee vastaan jatkuvasti, se on hyvä osoitus vakiintumisesta. Kotus on menneisyydessä märehtivä kielipoliisi, jolle sanaston ja kielen muuttuminen valkenee usein vasta vuosien tai vuosikymmenten päästä. Huvinsa on meillä jokaisella, Kotuksen hulluimmille lausunnoille hihittely on myös suosittu kansanhuvi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tietotekniikkapuolella lokalisointi-sana tulee vastaan jatkuvasti, se on hyvä osoitus vakiintumisesta.


Voin vahvistaa. Lokalisointi on suomea ja vakiintunut termi, sanoo kotus mitä tahansa. Sille esitettyjä synonyymejä en edes ymmärtäisi kuin pitkän pohtimisen ja arvuuttelun jälkeen.

Jos se jostakusta tuntuu inhottavalta anglismilta niin ehkä helpottaa ajatella sitä pikemminkin latinismina, mitä se pohjimmiltaan on. Ei latinan viljelyssä (tai "kultivoinnissa"  :Wink:  ) ole mitään pahaa, päinvastoin. Latina on tuottanut ja tuottaa jatkuvasti edelleen huiman määrän sanoja, joilla voidaan kuvata yksikäsitteisesti ja ymmärrettävästi koko ajan kehittyviä moderneja ajatusmalleja. Sanojen merkitykselliset osat ovat täysin ymmärrettäviä kenelle tahansa latinaa vähänkin opiskelleelle, ja niitä voi kombinoida varsin vapaasti. Suomenkin sanoja voi kombinoida varsin vapaasti, mutta ongelma on siinä että suomen sanat elävät niin arkisessa sfäärissä, että niistä tuotetut yhdyssanat eivät välittömästi asetu oikeaan arkimaailmasta erotettuun käsitemaailmaansa vaan niitä saa pohtia hetken aikaa. Latinalaisperäisestä sanasta on yleensä jo aavistus, että se esiintyy jollakin tavalla erikoismerkityksessä. Silti sen merkitysosat ovat useimmiten kohtuullisen ymmärrettävät sellaisenaan.

Vastaavasti kivoja sanoja voi muodostaa myös kreikkalaisista aineksista. Viime viikolla luin FB:ssa kreikkalaisen tuttavan kreikankielistä statuspäivitystä Bingillä käännettynä (kun en kreikkaa osaa). Bing ei käännä kaikkea ihan hyvin joten sinne jäi mielenkiintoinen sana tetrapod joukkoon (joka siis on englannin sivistyssana, väännetty vastaavasta kreikan sanasta). Päivitys koski koiraa (joka näkyi vieressä valokuvassa), joten ei ollut vaikea päätellä että tetrapod tarkoittaa nelijalkaista (tetra = neljä; podi = jalka) kun nyt korviin on jäänyt joitakin kreikan sivistyssanojen rakennuspalikoita.

Yksi piirre muuten mitä rakastan yli kaiken ranskan kielessä (ja muissa romaanisissa kielissä) on, että niissä ei epäröidä lainata aineksia latinasta (ja toisinaan jopa kreikasta joka ei ole edes sukua ranskalle) aina kun on tarve muodostaa uusia sanoja. Jokainen uusi sana on tällä tavalla aina jotenkin tuttu jo ennakolta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Kotus on menneisyydessä märehtivä kielipoliisi, jolle sanaston ja kielen muuttuminen valkenee usein vasta vuosien tai vuosikymmenten päästä. Huvinsa on meillä jokaisella, Kotuksen hulluimmille lausunnoille hihittely on myös suosittu kansanhuvi.


Olet näköjään ymmärtänyt Kotuksen tehtävän täysin väärin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tietotekniikkapuolella lokalisointi-sana tulee vastaan jatkuvasti, se on hyvä osoitus vakiintumisesta.


Ei, ei ole. Tietotekniikan ammattilaisten käyttämä kieli poikkeaa hyvin vahvasti suomen yleiskielestä, eikä siihen vakiintuneita sanoja voi pitää yleiskieleen vakiintuneina.




> Voin vahvistaa. Lokalisointi on suomea ja vakiintunut termi, sanoo kotus mitä tahansa. Sille esitettyjä synonyymejä en edes ymmärtäisi kuin pitkän pohtimisen ja arvuuttelun jälkeen.


Puhun yleensä itsekin lokalisoinnista, mutta en yleensä puhu lokalisoinnista maallikoille (jos puhun, joudun joka tapauksessa selittämään koko konseptin, eikä käyttämälläni sanalla ole merkitystä). En kuitenkaan näkisi kotoperäisten sanojen etsimistä - tai parhaimmillaan keksimistä - ongelmana, jos tuloksena on kuvaava ja naseva sana. Mielestäni kotoistus on tällainen. Totta on, että siitä ei suoraan näe merkitystä, mutta ei näe lokalisoinnistakaan, tietämättä etukäteen mitä lokalisointi on. Ja onhan meillä puhelinkin, eikä telefooni.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En kuitenkaan näkisi kotoperäisten sanojen etsimistä - tai parhaimmillaan keksimistä - ongelmana, jos tuloksena on kuvaava ja naseva sana. Mielestäni kotoistus on tällainen. Totta on, että siitä ei suoraan näe merkitystä, mutta ei näe lokalisoinnistakaan, tietämättä etukäteen mitä lokalisointi on.


Kotoperäiset sanat ovat OK, jos niiden konnotaatiot toimivat. Minusta "kotoistus" on epäonnistunut sana. Lokalisaatiossa ei ole tarkoitus tehdä mitään tai ketään "kotoisaksi" (konnotaatiot 'tuttu', 'turvallinen', 'kodinomainen' tms.) vaan sovittaa jotakin paikallisiin oloihin, paikalliseen ympäristöön, niin että se istuu sinne. Esimerkiksi "sovitus" olisi parempi, tai "sovittaminen paikallisiin oloihin". Esim. "ohjelmisto sovitettiin Suomen oloihin". Jos halutaan korostaa sitä, että itse koodia ei muokattu vaan ainoastaan parametrointia niin voisi sanoa "ohjelmisto parametroitiin/konfiguroitiin Suomen oloihin". Mutta olisiko tuo yhtään lokalisointia parempi?

Voisi tietysti myös ajatella, että "ohjelmisto suomalaistettiin/suomennettiin". Latinasta voisin etsiä termin "transponoida": "ohjelmisto transponoitiin Suomeen", etymologinen merkitys ollen että otetaan jotain ja asetetaan uuteen paikkaan mahdollisesti muuntaen sitä jotain matkalla. Ellei sitten "adaptoida" kelpaa: "ohjelmisto adaptoitiin Suomen oloihin".

Onhan näitä vaihtoehtoja, hyviä ja vähemmän hyviä. Muitakin löytynee. "Kotoistaminen" lienee kyllä yksi niitä vähemmän hyviä.

----------


## petteri

> Ei, ei ole. Tietotekniikan ammattilaisten käyttämä kieli poikkeaa hyvin vahvasti suomen yleiskielestä, eikä siihen vakiintuneita sanoja voi pitää yleiskieleen vakiintuneina.


Mitä yleiskieli tähän kuuluu? Lokalisointi on vakiintunut tietotekniikkatermi. Ihan samalla lailla kuin esimerkiksi plaani on vakiintunut veneilytermi. Joka kielessä on vakiintunutta erityissanastoa. 




> Puhun yleensä itsekin lokalisoinnista, mutta en yleensä puhu lokalisoinnista maallikoille (jos puhun, joudun joka tapauksessa selittämään koko konseptin, eikä käyttämälläni sanalla ole merkitystä). En kuitenkaan näkisi kotoperäisten sanojen etsimistä - tai parhaimmillaan keksimistä - ongelmana, jos tuloksena on kuvaava ja naseva sana. Mielestäni kotoistus on tällainen. Totta on, että siitä ei suoraan näe merkitystä, mutta ei näe lokalisoinnistakaan, tietämättä etukäteen mitä lokalisointi on. Ja onhan meillä puhelinkin, eikä telefooni.


Toisaalta meillä on televisio, ei kaukonäkymä, näköradio tai kuvalaatikko.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kotoperäiset sanat ovat OK, jos niiden konnotaatiot toimivat. Minusta "kotoistus" on epäonnistunut sana. Lokalisaatiossa ei ole tarkoitus tehdä mitään tai ketään "kotoisaksi" (konnotaatiot 'tuttu', 'turvallinen', 'kodinomainen' tms.) vaan sovittaa jotakin paikallisiin oloihin, paikalliseen ympäristöön, niin että se istuu sinne. Esimerkiksi "sovitus" olisi parempi, tai "sovittaminen paikallisiin oloihin". Esim. "ohjelmisto sovitettiin Suomen oloihin". Jos halutaan korostaa sitä, että itse koodia ei muokattu vaan ainoastaan parametrointia niin voisi sanoa "ohjelmisto parametroitiin/konfiguroitiin Suomen oloihin". Mutta olisiko tuo yhtään lokalisointia parempi?
> 
> Voisi tietysti myös ajatella, että "ohjelmisto suomalaistettiin/suomennettiin". Latinasta voisin etsiä termin "transponoida": "ohjelmisto transponoitiin Suomeen", etymologinen merkitys ollen että otetaan jotain ja asetetaan uuteen paikkaan mahdollisesti muuntaen sitä jotain matkalla. Ellei sitten "adaptoida" kelpaa: "ohjelmisto adaptoitiin Suomen oloihin".
> 
> Onhan näitä vaihtoehtoja, hyviä ja vähemmän hyviä. Muitakin löytynee. "Kotoistaminen" lienee kyllä yksi niitä vähemmän hyviä.


Lokalisoinnilla nimenomaan on tarkoitus tehdä ohjelma paikallisille käyttäjille helpommaksi (ja siten turvallisemmaksi ja kodinomaisemmaksi) käyttää, joten siinä suhteessa kotoistus on minusta sanavalintana kohtalaisen onnistunut. En väitä sitä parhaaksi, mutta en kyllä pidä sitä huononakaan.




> Mitä yleiskieli tähän kuuluu? Lokalisointi on vakiintunut tietotekniikkatermi. Ihan samalla lailla kuin esimerkiksi plaani on vakiintunut veneilytermi. Joka kielessä on vakiintunutta erityissanastoa.


Yleiskieli kuuluu tähän sitä, että siitähän tässä on koko ajan kyse. Erilaisten ammattiryhmien sisäinen kieli eriytyy lähes väistämättä yleiskielestä, eikä sitä välttämättä ole tarpeen ohjatakaan yleiskielen suuntaan (muulloin kuin maallikoille viestiessä). Tällä palstalla on tarkoitus kirjoittaa niin, että kaikki lukijat sen ymmärtävät, ja vaikka siihen ei täydellistä yleiskieltä vaaditakaan - eikä aina edes yleiskieltä, onhan joukkoliikenneharrastajienkin oma kieli jonkin verran yleiskielestä poikkeavaa -, niin en kyllä siihen alkaisi tietotekniikan ammattikielen termejä sotkemaan. Se on omiaan vieraannuttamaan osan lukijoista.




> Toisaalta meillä on televisio, ei kaukonäkymä, näköradio tai kuvalaatikko.


Niin on. Etsi vielä muutama lillukanvarsi lisää. Tarkoitukseni oli osoittaa, ettei kotoistus ole huono sana kotoperäisyytensä takia (eikä sitä toki ole täällä kukaan väittänytkään). On sen kannalta herttaisen yhdentekevää, että meillä on kotoperäisten sanojen lisäksi lainasanoja. Jos olet ketjun aikaisempia kirjoituksia lukenut (mitä kyllä suuresti epäilen), tiedät varsin hyvin minun tietävän tämän.

----------


## petteri

> Yleiskieli kuuluu tähän sitä, että siitähän tässä on koko ajan kyse. Erilaisten ammattiryhmien sisäinen kieli eriytyy lähes väistämättä yleiskielestä, eikä sitä välttämättä ole tarpeen ohjatakaan yleiskielen suuntaan (muulloin kuin maallikoille viestiessä). Tällä palstalla on tarkoitus kirjoittaa niin, että kaikki lukijat sen ymmärtävät, ja vaikka siihen ei täydellistä yleiskieltä vaaditakaan - eikä aina edes yleiskieltä, onhan joukkoliikenneharrastajienkin oma kieli jonkin verran yleiskielestä poikkeavaa -, niin en kyllä siihen alkaisi tietotekniikan ammattikielen termejä sotkemaan. Se on omiaan vieraannuttamaan osan lukijoista.


Monet käsitteet pitää joka tapauksessa selittää. Lokalisointi on yksi sellainen käsite. Tilanne ei muutu, vaikka sitä kutsuttaisiin kotoistamiseksi, se on yhä kuulijalle yhtä käsittämätön käsite.

Ihan samalla tavalla, jos joku henkilö ei tiedä, mitä friteerauksella tarkoitetaan, ei se siitä selkene, että käytetään sanaa uppopaisto. Sanan merkitys pitää selittää, jotta sen ymmärtää, jos sitä ei ole aikaisemmin oppinut.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Monet käsitteet pitää joka tapauksessa selittää. Lokalisointi on yksi sellainen käsite. Tilanne ei muutu, vaikka sitä kutsuttaisiin kotoistamiseksi, se on yhä kuulijalle yhtä käsittämätön käsite.


No sitähän minä juuri yritin selittää. Ja mielestäni tämä selittämisen tarve on osoitus siitä, että lokalisointi ei ole sanana vakiintunut yleiskieleen. Tietotekniikan kieleen kyllä, mutta sitä ei yleensä tällä palstalla puhuta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja mielestäni tämä selittämisen tarve on osoitus siitä, että lokalisointi ei ole sanana vakiintunut yleiskieleen. Tietotekniikan kieleen kyllä, mutta sitä ei yleensä tällä palstalla puhuta.


Tosin väittäisin kyllä että se minkä jotkut hahmottavat tietotekniikkatermistöksi on tietotekniikan jokapäiväistymisen myötä levinnyt osaksi arkikieltä. Samalla jotkut toiset sanastoalueet ovat taantuneet erikoissanastoksi, jota ei voi olettaa kaikkien tuntevan. Esimerkiksi juuri lokalisointi on sana, jonka otaksuisin valtaosan työelämässä olevasta aktiiviväestöstä tunnistavan, koska lähes kaikilla työpaikoilla käytetään tietotekniikkaa ja ollaan ainakin ajoittain enemmän tai vähemmän tekemisissä tietojärjestelmäprojektien kanssa vaikkei oma leipäpuu olisikaan tietotekniikassa. Päinvastaisia esimerkkejä voisivat olla vaikka niittyleinikki, länget, merta tai äestää. Näitä maalaiselämään liittyviä termejä ei nykyajan kaupunkilaislapsi enää opi, vaikka moni varmaan sanoisi niiden kuuluvan yleissivistykseen ja täysin normaaliin perussanastoon.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tosin väittäisin kyllä että se minkä jotkut hahmottavat tietotekniikkatermistöksi on tietotekniikan jokapäiväistymisen myötä levinnyt osaksi arkikieltä. Samalla jotkut toiset sanastoalueet ovat taantuneet erikoissanastoksi, jota ei voi olettaa kaikkien tuntevan. Esimerkiksi juuri lokalisointi on sana, jonka otaksuisin valtaosan työelämässä olevasta aktiiviväestöstä tunnistavan, koska lähes kaikilla työpaikoilla käytetään tietotekniikkaa ja ollaan ainakin ajoittain enemmän tai vähemmän tekemisissä tietojärjestelmäprojektien kanssa vaikkei oma leipäpuu olisikaan tietotekniikassa.


En pidä mahdottomuutena, mutta oma arvioni on, ettei sitä sentään valtaosa tunnista. Ilmeisesti kotoistus on ainakin joillekin tuttu sana (minun lisäkseni), kun ottaa huomioon viestin, josta koko tämänhetkinen keskustelu alkoi:




> Kotoistus kytkettynä?





> Päinvastaisia esimerkkejä voisivat olla vaikka niittyleinikki, länget, merta tai äestää. Näitä maalaiselämään liittyviä termejä ei nykyajan kaupunkilaislapsi enää opi, vaikka moni varmaan sanoisi niiden kuuluvan yleissivistykseen ja täysin normaaliin perussanastoon.


Näin varmaan onkin, tuskin minäkään erottaisin mertaa katiskasta tai äestä aurasta, jos vastaan sattuisi.

----------


## petteri

> En pidä mahdottomuutena, mutta oma arvioni on, ettei sitä sentään valtaosa tunnista. Ilmeisesti kotoistus on ainakin joillekin tuttu sana (minun lisäkseni), kun ottaa huomioon viestin, josta koko tämänhetkinen keskustelu alkoi:


Kotoistus-sanaan merkityksessä lokalisointi en ole koskaan törmännyt tämän foorumin ulkopuolella vaikka olen tekemisissä IT-hankkeiden kanssa.

Kotoistus-sana on kyllä minulle tuttu siirtolais- ja maahanmuuttopolitiikasta, jossa sillä tarkoitetaan maahanmuuttajien sopeuttamista suomalaiseen yhteiskuntaan. Tuossa kontekstissa sanojen oikeinkirjoitus kyllä vaihtelee, jotkut puhuvat kotoistamisesta, jotkut kotouttamisesta, jotkut jopa kotiuttamisesta ja muitakin versioita taitaa olla liikkeellä.

----------


## Rester

> Jos se jostakusta tuntuu inhottavalta anglismilta niin ehkä helpottaa ajatella sitä pikemminkin latinismina, mitä se pohjimmiltaan on. Ei latinan viljelyssä (tai "kultivoinnissa") ole mitään pahaa, päinvastoin. Latina on tuottanut ja tuottaa jatkuvasti edelleen huiman määrän sanoja, joilla voidaan kuvata yksikäsitteisesti ja ymmärrettävästi koko ajan kehittyviä moderneja ajatusmalleja.


Ilmeisesti olen sitten liian sivistymätön lukeakseni tätä foorumia, kun en ole opiskellut latinaa yhtään.. :P

Pointtini on, että osa noista sivistyssanoista ampuu yli ja kovaa. Ja lopuille löytyisi suoraa suomenkielinen vastine. Ainakin itselläni tulee sellainen vaikutelma, että näitä termejä (tulkoon mistä kielestä hyvänsä) viljelevät haluavat vain keskustella tietyistä asioista keskenään, eikä "tavallista rahvasta" haluta näihin ketjuihin mukaan. Lisäksi se antaa viesteihin kapulakielimäistä kankeutta.

Ymmärrän sen, ettei kaikille sanoille löydy suoraa suomenkielistä vastinetta, löytyyhän meilläkin esimerkiksi monelle kielelle kääntymätön sana "torjuntavoitto".  :Wink:  Uskallan silti väittää, että valtaosalle täällä käytetyistä sivistyssanoista kuitenkin löytyy jokin samaa tarkoittava sana tai termi myös suomeksi. Lainasanat, kuten vaikka edelläkin mainittu lokalisointi, tai vaikka televisio, ovat asia erikseen, ne ovat ajan myötä vakiintuneet kielenkäyttöön, ja niiden tarkoituksen ymmärtää lähes jokainen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ainakin itselläni tulee sellainen vaikutelma, että näitä termejä (tulkoon mistä kielestä hyvänsä) viljelevät haluavat vain keskustella tietyistä asioista keskenään, eikä "tavallista rahvasta" haluta näihin ketjuihin mukaan. Lisäksi se antaa viesteihin kapulakielimäistä kankeutta.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että lainasanojen ja sivistyssanojen keikarimainen käyttö muka omaa tärkeyttä alleviivaamaan on vastenmielistä ja kaukana sivistyneestä. Sivistynyt ihminen ei leimaa toisia sivistymättömiksi.

Mutta silloin kun ko. sanat soljuvat tekstiin itsestään ja luontevasti minusta on vaikea pitää sitä kovin pahana syntinä. Niihin sanoihin sisältyvä loogisuus on siinä määrin hyödyllistä, että olisi tavattoman kiva, jos kaikki pääsisivät siitä demokraattisesti osallisiksi. Minua itseäni kieltämättä kiehtoo bongata uusia sivistyssanoja ihan pelkästään siinäkin tarkoituksessa, josko niistä voisi oppia jotain uutta. Kaikkea minkä oppii ei pidä tietenkään syöttää takaisin toisten rasitteeksi. Mutta noin yleisesti voisi kai sanoa, että pieni uteliaisuus pitää mielen virkeänä.  :Wink: 

Sivistyssanoja kannattaa opetella muuten siksikin, että kun niitä tuntee, tulee vähemmän helposti huiputetuksi hienoilla sanoilla. Aina silloin tällöin joku poliitikko tai julkisuuden henkilö lipsauttelee jotain mielestään hienoja sanoja haastatteluissa. On varsin hyödyllistä ymmärtää niiden sanojen merkitys, koska varsin usein paljastuu että itse sanan käyttäjä ei sitä tunne kovin perinpohjaisesti ja näin paljastuu teennäiseksi keikariksi tai huijariksi. Esim. poliitikon ollessa kyseessä tuollainen kertoo paljon yleisestä luotettavuudesta. Siis että onko jotain vai onko vain olevinaan. Liian moni on vain olevinaan...

Muistanpa hämärästi jonkun paikallisen napamiehen joskus lausuneen, että "tähän asiaan liittyy vakavia duubioita". No, tämähän laukaisi heti päättelyketjun, että kuka muu onkaan käyttänyt samaa sanaa. Siitä pystyi heti yhdistämään ketkä ovat kavereita keskenään, ja kuka kunnioittaa ketä kulissien takana. Sitäpaitsi koko sanan käyttö on pahimmanlaatuista keikarointia, koska se ei merkityksellisesti sisällä mitään muuta verrattuna kysymyksiin tai epäilyihin. Kun tuollaista sanaa käytetään, voi olla varma että käyttäjä yrittää viilata linssiin ja kääntää huomion kuulijan omaan (oletettuun) tietämättömyyden tunteeseen siitä, että puhujalla ei ole puhtaat jauhot pussissaan.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kotoistus-sanaan merkityksessä lokalisointi en ole koskaan törmännyt tämän foorumin ulkopuolella vaikka olen tekemisissä IT-hankkeiden kanssa.


Jännä juttu. Ehkä niillä hankkeilla on sitten niin oma kielensä? Kyllä se minulle on tuttu, jo vaikka ihan kotimaisia tekniikan alan lehtiä lukemalla. Ja tulee vastaan työssäkin aina välillä.




> Kotoistus-sana on kyllä minulle tuttu siirtolais- ja maahanmuuttopolitiikasta, jossa sillä tarkoitetaan maahanmuuttajien sopeuttamista suomalaiseen yhteiskuntaan. Tuossa kontekstissa sanojen oikeinkirjoitus kyllä vaihtelee, jotkut puhuvat kotoistamisesta, jotkut kotouttamisesta, jotkut jopa kotiuttamisesta ja muitakin versioita taitaa olla liikkeellä.


Se sana on nimenomaan kotouttaa, eikä sen oikeinkirjoitus vaihtele. Joku kyllä saattaa kirjoittaa väärin.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Esimerkiksi juuri lokalisointi on sana, jonka otaksuisin valtaosan työelämässä olevasta aktiiviväestöstä tunnistavan...


No minä ainakin törmäsin tähän sanaan ensimmäistä kertaa tällä foorumilla. Vaikka pystyinkin aika vaivatta päättelemään sen merkityksen. Ja sanoisin kyllä itse tuntevani aika tavalla vähän harvinaisempiakin sivistyssanoja.



> Päinvastaisia esimerkkejä voisivat olla vaikka niittyleinikki, länget, merta tai äestää. Näitä maalaiselämään liittyviä termejä ei nykyajan kaupunkilaislapsi enää opi, vaikka moni varmaan sanoisi niiden kuuluvan yleissivistykseen ja täysin normaaliin perussanastoon.


Nämä sanat ja niiden merkitykset taas ovat minulle, kolmannen sukupolven kaupunkilaiselle aivan tuttuja. Ja tässä asiayhteydessä voi olla paikallaan korostaa, että en ole kuitenkaan kuin 35-vuotias.

Eli oletustensa kanssa kanssa kannattaa olla varovainen. Ajan kanssa tietotekniikkasanosto tulee osaksi yleiskieltä, kyllä, mutta muutos sitten kuitenkin vie aikansa.

Yleissääntö tännekin kirjoitettaessa on tämä kuuluisa BBS:n toimittajien maksiimi: "älä koskaan yliarvio kuulijoiden tietoja äläkä koskaan aliarvioi heidän ymmärrystään."

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nämä sanat ja niiden merkitykset taas ovat minulle, kolmannen sukupolven kaupunkilaiselle aivan tuttuja. Ja tässä asiayhteydessä voi olla paikallaan korostaa, että en ole kuitenkaan kuin 35-vuotias.


Omasta puolestani täytyy sanoa, että niittyleinikin tiedän olevan kukka, mutta minulla ei ole aavistustakaan minkä näköinen se on. (Koululaisena en tiennyt mitään tympivämpää kuin opetella kasvintunnistusta.) Länget tiedän, ne on hevosella. Merta on rapuansa. Äestää-sanan tiedän liittyvän peltotöihin, mutta tunnustan tyhmyyteni kun en tunne tarkkaa merkitystä. Veikkaan kyntämistä. Eli en minä ihan päästäni keksinyt että näitä sanoja ei välttämättä tunneta. Ne ovat juuri sellaisia, jotka ovat oman sanastoni harmaalla raja-alueella: tuttuja sanoina, mutta annapas olla kun pitäisi selostaa tarkka merkitys niin voi haksahtaa vikaan. Ja minä olen sentään 39-vuotias, koko ikäni kaupungissa asunut...  :Wink:   Sen sijaan esim. bisneksen ja tietotekniikan sanasto on hyvin hallussa, samoin kohtuullinen varasto sivistyssanoja.

----------


## ultrix

> Yksi piirre muuten mitä rakastan yli kaiken ranskan kielessä (ja muissa romaanisissa kielissä) on, että niissä ei epäröidä lainata aineksia latinasta (ja toisinaan jopa kreikasta joka ei ole edes sukua ranskalle) aina kun on tarve muodostaa uusia sanoja. Jokainen uusi sana on tällä tavalla aina jotenkin tuttu jo ennakolta.


Tarkkana! Kyllä ranska ja kreikka ovat keskenään sukua, tosin yhtä kaukaista keskenään kuin suomi ja unkari. Ranskan ja kreikan kognaatteja ovat mm. yötä tarkoittava raksnan _nuit_ ja muinaiskreikan _νυχ (nykh)_ / nykykreikan _νυχτα (nykhta)_ ja maitoa merkitsevät _lait_ ja _γαλακτος__ (galaktos)._ Ne eivät missään nimessä ole lainasanoja, kuten ei myöskään äitiä merkitsevät mère ja μητηρ (mitir) sekä isää merkitsevä père ja πατηρ (patir).

KOTUSismeistä parhaat on arkistoitu: http://arkistokaapilla.blogspot.fi

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkkana! Kyllä ranska ja kreikka ovat keskenään sukua, tosin yhtä kaukaista keskenään kuin suomi ja unkari.


Hyvä korjaus. Eivät ole lähisukulaisia (ranska = romaaninen kieli, läheistä sukua latinalle; kreikka = oma indoeurooppalainen kielihaaransa), mutta ovat kuitenkin sukua (molemmat indoeurooppalaisia kieliä).

----------


## bussifriikki

Mitä mieltä olette allatiivistä aistihavaintojen yhteydessä?

Esimerkki:

ablatiivi - Uusi Volvo näyttää *tältä*
allatiivi - Uusi Volvo näyttää *tälle*

Pikaisen googlauksen mukaan sekä ablatiivi että allatiivi ovat oikein, mutta omaan korvaani allatiivin käyttö kuulostaa vain oudolta. 
Ei siis oudolle  :Wink:

----------


## pehkonen

> Mitä mieltä olette allatiivistä aistihavaintojen yhteydessä?
> 
> Esimerkki:
> 
> ablatiivi - Uusi Volvo näyttää *tältä*
> allatiivi - Uusi Volvo näyttää *tälle*
> 
> Pikaisen googlauksen mukaan sekä ablatiivi että allatiivi ovat oikein, mutta omaan korvaani allatiivin käyttö kuulostaa vain oudolta. 
> Ei siis oudolle


Jotenkin tuntuu, että "Volvo näyttää joltakin (väri yms.)" - siis ablatiivi olisi oikeampi. "Volvo näyttää jollekin" (esim. Matti näytti Pirkolle - allatiivi.)

Ablatiivissa Volvon ulkonäköä kuvataan. Allatiivissä Volvo näyttää jollekin kohteelle.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jotenkin tuntuu, että "Volvo näyttää joltakin (väri yms.)" - siis ablatiivi olisi oikeampi. "Volvo näyttää jollekin" (esim. Matti näytti Pirkolle - allatiivi.)
> 
> Ablatiivissa Volvon ulkonäköä kuvataan. Allatiivissä Volvo näyttää jollekin kohteelle.


Aivan. Kuvailtaessa käyttäisin aina ablatiiviä, mutta viime aikoina olen törmännyt hämmästyttävän usein allatiiviin juuri tuollaisessa kuvailevassa kontekstissa.

----------


## Max

Tuo taitaa olla itä-länsiakselin ero: itämurteissa maistuu ja näyttää hyvälle, lännessä taas hyvältä. Normaalimpaa kirjakieltä lienee tuo jälkimmäinen ja tosiaan lisäksi tuo itäinen ilmaisutapa avaa joskus mahdollisuuksia aika koomisiin väärinymmärryksiin vrt. liha maistuu kalalle.  :Smile:

----------


## Toni Lassila

> Tuo taitaa olla itä-länsiakselin ero: itämurteissa maistuu ja näyttää hyvälle, lännessä taas hyvältä. Normaalimpaa kirjakieltä lienee tuo jälkimmäinen ja tosiaan lisäksi tuo itäinen ilmaisutapa avaa joskus mahdollisuuksia aika koomisiin väärinymmärryksiin vrt. liha maistuu kalalle.


Kyllähän petokalat lihaa syövät toki, mutta hieman oudolta tuo ilmaistutapa.  :Very Happy: 

Itselle kyllä yhdyssanat ja oikeinkirjoitus ovat tärkeitä, esimerkiksi tälläinen kuvateksti (ihan itse keksitty) : "sm1 juna seisoo helsingin juna asemalla lähdössä m junana vantaankoskelle" vertaa: "Sm1-juna seisoo Helsingin päärautatieasemalla, ja on lähdössä M-junana Vantaankoskelle." Kumpi oli selkeämpi lukea?

----------


## Albert

Emme me voi syyllistää nykyisiä sukupolvia siitä, että "yhdys   sanat" eivät ole hallinnassa.
Nimittäin oletan, että syy on peruskoulussa ja siinä, mitä siellä opetetaan.
Yli 50 vuotta sitten kansakoulussa jo hyvissä ajoin opetettiin "yhdys   sanat" ja helppo sääntö niistä.
Eli mitkä kuuluvat yhteen ja mitkä eivät. Se on varmaankin peruskoulussa unohtunut.

Mutta paljon muutakin on jäänyt viime aikoina opettamatta. Työssäni olen kauhukseni huomannut, että vaikka Porin tai Joensuun sijainti kotimaamme kartalla on vallan hakusessa.
En tarkoita tarkkkoja koordinaatteja vaan yleensä sitä, että missäpäin noin suunilleen ollaan.

----------


## tlajunen

> "Sm1-juna seisoo Helsingin päärautatieasemalla, ja on lähdössä M-junana Vantaankoskelle."


Tämä on selkeämpi lukea ilman muuta, vaikkakin pilkku on tarpeeton. (Ja ehkä jopa väärin?) Rinnasteisten päälauseiden väliin ei tule pilkkua, jos niillä on yhteinen tekijä. Näin ulkomuistista muisteltuna.  :Smile:

----------


## Matkalainen

> Emme me voi syyllistää nykyisiä sukupolvia siitä, että "yhdys   sanat" eivät ole hallinnassa.
> Nimittäin oletan, että syy on peruskoulussa ja siinä, mitä siellä opetetaan.
> Yli 50 vuotta sitten kansakoulussa jo hyvissä ajoin opetettiin "yhdys   sanat" ja helppo sääntö niistä.
> Eli mitkä kuuluvat yhteen ja mitkä eivät. Se on varmaankin peruskoulussa unohtunut.


Uskallan väittää, ettei kysymys ole peruskoulusta (olen itse peruskoulun käynyt, ja kyllä ainakin minulle on helppo muistisääntö opetettu). Sitä en uskalla sanoa, onko yhdyssanojen osaamisen taso heikentynyt viime vuosina, mutta rohkenen epäillä, ettei se ikinä ole sataprosenttista ollut. Vanhoja tekstejä lukiessa törmää silloin tällöin ilmaisuihin, jotka ainakin nykyisten yhdyssanasääntöjen valossa ovat väärin. Onko sitten sääntö ollut joskus erilainen, en tiedä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kyllähän perusongelma tulee ihan vain englannin kielestä, sillä ei oikeinkirjoitusta viime kädessä opista säännöistä, vaan yksinkertaisesti lukemalla. Ihan samoin, kuin vaikka ajoneuvon kuljettamista ei opita teoriaopetuksen avulla, vaan ajamalla ja seuraamalla kokeneempia kuljettajia. Ajo-opetuksen ohjeet tulevat sitten tueksi, uusissa tilanteissa. Samanlainen rooli on oikeinkirjoituohjeilla: niillä aloitetaan kirjoittaminen ja ne tulevat avuksi, kun oma kielikorva ei auta. Mutta jos sitä tuntumaa, kielikorvaa, ei ole, niin eihän siitä oikeinkirjoituksesta tule mitään. Tämä tuntuma taas tulee yksinkertaisesti lukemalla riittävän paljon oikeakielistä tekstiä. Ja tätä prosessia ikävä kyllä englanninkielisten tekstien lukeminen häiritsee, koska koko ajan alitajuisesti oppii vääriä sääntöjä. Tietysti sitten tarvitaan huomattavasti paljon enemmän luettua taustalle, että osaa luontevasti kirjoittaa oikein sekä englantia että suomea. Vanhemmilla sukupolvilla ei ole ollut tätä ongelmaa.

Mutta lääke on yksinkertainen: pitää lukea tarpeeksi, ei pelkästään foorumeita, sosiaalista mediaa, yms. vaan myös oikeita kirjoja, joita sentään on joukkoliikenneharrastajillekin kohtuudella suomeksi. Itsekin huomaa olevansa paljon epävarmempi oikeinkirjoituksen suhteen, kun sanotaan vaikka kymmenen vuotta sitten. Nykyään luen vähemmän, toisaalta hallitsen englannin paremmin, kuin ennen. Seurauksena yhä useammin joutuu pysähtymään ja miettimään, miten jokin pitäisi kirjoittaa suomeksi.

----------


## hmikko

> Sitä en uskalla sanoa, onko yhdyssanojen osaamisen taso heikentynyt viime vuosina, mutta rohkenen epäillä, ettei se ikinä ole sataprosenttista ollut. Vanhoja tekstejä lukiessa törmää silloin tällöin ilmaisuihin, jotka ainakin nykyisten yhdyssanasääntöjen valossa ovat väärin.


Juu, sopii lukea vaikka pienempien sanomalehtien ilmoituksia menneiltä vuosikymmeniltä. Siellä on yhdys sanoja mennen tullen, vaikka siihen aikaan jollain saattoi olla jopa aikaa oikolukea ilmoituksia.

Englannin vaikutus on nykyään ihan selvä, eikä vain yhdyssanoissa. Ihmiset käyttävät aivan suoraan englanninkielisiä ilmauksia, vaikka aivan pätevä suomenkielinenkin olisi, ja toisaalta elinkeinoelämä ottaa käyttöön suomen normien vastaisia erisnimiä tyyliin takavuosien _Merita Pankki_. Tulin muuten tätä kirjoittaessani katsoneeksi Nordean nykyisiä tekstejä webissä, ja niissä on näemmä tipitarkkaan vältetty normin mukaista muotoa _Nordea-pankki_. Käytössä on pelkkä _Nordea_ tai _pankki_, jos asiayhteydestä selviää, mitä lafkaa tarkoitetaan.

----------

